# [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*[Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung
Einleitung

...Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Noctua NH-D14
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Scythe Grand Kama Cross
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Thermalright Venomous X
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Xigmatek Balder
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Coolink Corator DS
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

...Zalman CNPS 10X Flex
.......Lieferumfang & Verpackung
.......Spezifikationen
.......Impressionen
.......Montage

Testsystem

Temperatur-Messungen
...Testszenario
...Kühlleistung: Standardlüfter
...Kühlleistung: 1x Referenzlüfter
...Kühlleistung: 2x Referenzlüfter

Lautstärkemessungen
Fazit
Links*
*Danksagung*​
Bevor wir doch mit dem eigentlichen Roundup beginnen, möchte ich mich noch bei vielen Beteiligen bedanken, ohne die dieses Roundup schlichtweg nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Vielen Dank für die super Zusammenarbeit.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein riesen „Dankeschön“ an Caseking, die mir Prolimatech’s Megahalems zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank an Alpfenföhn/EKL, die mir ein Exemplar der Nordwand zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiteres „Dankeschön“ geht in Richtung Noctua, die mir ein Exemplar des NH-D14 zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin möchte ich mich bei Scythe für die freundliche und schnelle Bereitstellung des Mugen 2 und Grand Kama Cross bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiteres „Dankeschön“ geht an Xigmatek für dessen Unterstützung.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein großes „Dankeschön“ geht an Coolink die mir kurzer Hand ein Exemplar des Corator DS zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich mich bei PC-Cooling für die schnelle Lieferung des Venomous X bedanken.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​Die Anzahl, der auf dem Markt verfügbaren alternativen Luftkühler ist fast unüberschaubar und gleicht einem dicht bewachsenen Dschungel. Als Käufer steht man vor der Qual der Wahl sich für einen Kühler zu entscheiden. Doch welchen Kühler sollte man kaufen? Welcher Kühler ist sein Geld wert und hält was er verspricht? Der folgende Test soll Klarheit schaffen. Auf dem Prüfstand stehen 9 aktuelle Kühler die im gehobenen Segment angesiedelt sind. Mit von der Partie ist z.B. Prolimatech’s Megahalems, Noctuas’s NH-D14 und Thermalright‘s neustes Topmodel, der Venomous X. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B*​
In der überholten „B“ Revision schickt Prolimatech den Megahalems mit einem überarbeiteten Montage-Kit ins Rennen. Von Haus aus ist es nun möglich, den Kühler auch auf LGA1156-Mainboards zu verschrauben. Doch ein Punkt gleich vorweg: das Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme muss weiterhin zusätzlich erworben werden. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Die Verpackung hat sich im Vergleich zur ersten Revision nur minimal verändert. Auf der Vorderseite ist eine Grafik des Kühlers abgebildet. Weiterhin ist die Front der Verpackung mit einem kleinen Aufkleber versehen, der den Käufer darauf hinweist, dass er den Kühler in der neueren „B“ Revision gekauft hat. Die restliche Verpackung ist recht unspektakulär. Viele Spezifikationen oder Informationen werden nicht abgedruckt. Wer auf der Suche nach Informationen ist, wird von Prolimatech gebeten, dessen Internetpräsenz aufzusuchen. Einzig die Abmessungen und das Gewicht werden abgedruckt. Zusätzlich druck Prolimatech eine Empfehlung mit auf die Verpackung, den Kühler mit einem 120mm Lüfter bei 1.200rpm (Umdrehungen pro Minute) zu verwenden.
Der Lieferumfang enthält alle wichtigen Teile, die für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen nötig sind. Dazu gehören die überarbeitete Backplate und die angepassten Verstrebungen. Für Sockel 775-Systeme liegt ein Abstandshalter für die Mainboard-Rückseite bei. Seit der Revision „B“ verfügen einige Schrauben auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Unterlegscheibe. So nehmen die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards bei der Montage keinen Schaden mehr. Neben einer Spritze Wärmeleitpaste dürfen vier Klammern zum Befestigen der Lüfter auch nicht fehlen. Die erste Revision enthielt nur zwei Klammern. Zu guter Letzt liegt eine gut bebilderte und deutlich beschriebene Montageanleitung bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Spezifikationen*​
Prolimatech setzt beim Megahalmes Rev. B. wie auch bei der ersten Revision, auf 6 Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6mm. Die Abmessungen ohne Lüfter sind recht kompakt und  insofern recht vielversprechend, dass der Kühler keine Speicherbänke blockiert. Mit verbautem Referenzlüfter (Scythe S-Flex), kratzt der Megahalmes knapp an der 1.000 Gramm Grenze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Impressionen*​
Optische Unterschiede zwischen der ersten und zweiten Revision lassen sich nicht feststellen. Prolimatech hält nach wie vor am „zwei Tower“ Design fest. Der Kühler verfügt so über zwei voneinander getrennten Kühltürmen. Die sechs Heatpipes liegen direkt nebeneinander und sollen die Abwärme der CPU abtransportieren. Die silberne Lackierung erweist sich als äußerst schlicht und zeitlos. In Kombination mit den silbernen Heatpipes lässt der Kühler allerdings etwas „Bling Bling“-Atmosphäre aufkommen. Alternativ bietet Prolimatech den Megahalmes auch noch in schwarz an. Die schwarze Version hört allerdings auf den Namen „Mega Shadow“ und ist sonst vollkommen baugleich zum silbernen Bruder. Wie auch bei der ersten Revision verlaufen die Heatpipes durch den Fuß des Kühlers. Ein direkter Kontakt zum Heatspreader der CPU ist nicht vorhanden. Die Verarbeitung ist wie bei der ersten Revision sehr hochwertig und offenbart keine Kritikpunkte. Scharfe Kanten oder Verarbeitungsfehler lassen sich nicht feststellen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B - Montage*​
Dank eines recht rustikal und klobig wirkenden Montage-Kits sitzt der Megahalmes perfekt. Dank flexibler Backplate lässt sich der Kühler ohne großen Aufwand auf aktuellen Intel-Systemen verschrauben. Zuerst müssen die Gewindeschrauben in die Backplate gesteckt werden. Damit diese nicht einfach wieder herausfallen und die Montage zur Tortur wird, legt Prolimatech kleine Gummiringe zum fixieren bei. Diese werden einfach auf der Oberseite der Backplate über die Schrauben gestülpt und sorgen dafür, dass die Schrauben nicht aus der Backplate fallen. Vor der Montage ist es allerdings noch wichtig, die entsprechenden Löcher an der Backplatze zu wählen. Die Wahl der Löcher hängt vom verwendeten Sockel ab. Die Löcher für ein LGA1366-Mainboard befinden sich in diesem Fall ganz außen. Dank der beliegenden Schrauben lässt sich die Backplate relativ fix mit dem Mainboard verschrauben. Auf der Unterseite verfügen die Schrauben über eine aufgeklebte Unterlegschreibe damit die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards keinen Schaden nehmen. Mit wenigen Handgriffen lassen sich auch die Querstreben verschrauben. Zu guter Letzt muss noch die Schutzfolie unter dem Kühler entfernt und die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufgetragen werden. Wichtig, wer den Kühler auf einem AMD-System verbauen möchte, kommt nicht drumherum, das optionale Monate-Kit mit zu bestellen. Kurz und knapp gesagt, ist die Montage relativ simpel und geht einfach von der Hand.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A*​
Winterliche Namen haben bei Alpenföhn Tradition. Nach der Gletscherspalte, dem Groß Clock´ner und dem Brocken brachte Alpenföhn vor einigen Wochen einen weiteren Kühler auf den Markt. Die Alpenföhn Nordwand. Mittlerweile ist die Nordwand in zwei farblich unterschiedlichen Versionen erhältlich. Zum einen wäre da die erste Version in Schwarz/Kupfer und die zweite Version in Silber/Blau. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Die Verpackung ist ebenfalls, wie die Namensgebung, für Alpenföhn typisch. Farblich sticht die Verpackung wegen ihres auffälligen Designs sofort ins Auge. Zusätzlich zu der schwarz/lilafarbenen Farbgebung kommt die aufgedruckte Berglandschaft. Auf der Vorderseite verfügt die Verpackung über ein Sichtfenster was den Blick auf die Heatpipes und den Sockel des Kühlers ermöglicht. Neben den abgedruckten Spezifikationen, enthält die Verpackung noch Fotos von einigen Highlights die der Kühler bietet. Dazu gehören z.B. der blau leuchtende Lüfter und die besondere Entkopplung des Lüfters.
Auch der Lieferumfang der Nordwand lässt keine Wünsche offen. Zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Monate-Kit legt Alpenföhn noch einen 120mm Lüfter bei. Eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste sowie eine Installationsanleitung sind ebenfalls mit im Lieferumfang enthalten. Als besonderes Extra legt Alpenföhn einen 7V Adapter für den Lüfter bei, der sich so ohne Lüftersteuerung drosseln lässt. Damit der Kühler auch mit zwei Lüftern genutzt werden kann, liegen 8 + 2 Entkoppler bei. Die zwei weiteren Entkoppler dienen dabei als Reserve.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Spezifikationen*​
Mit verbautem Lüfter bringt Alpenföhn’s Nordwand 900 Gramm auf die Waage und landet damit im Mittelfeld. Auch in Sachen Heatpipes trumpft Alpenföhn auf: 5 Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 8mm sollen für kühle Temperaturen sorgen. Damit die erste Revision der Nordwand auch LGA1156-tauglich wird, verschickt Alpenföhn das entsprechende Befestigung-Kit kostenfrei nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Impressionen*​
Optisch ist die Nordwand ein echter Hingucker. Die Kombination von schwarz und Kupfer macht optisch wirklich viel her. Damit das Design nicht zu langweilig wird und sich von anderen Kühlern am Markt absetzt, hat Alpenföhn den Lamellen der Nordwand eine geschwungene Form verpasst. Die fünf verbauten Heatpipes ragen auf der Oberseite des Kühlers nicht hinaus und wurden perfekt in die Oberseite mit eingearbeitet. So erhält der Kühler auf der Oberseite einen sauberen Abschluss. Dank einer speziell angebrachten „Rille“ können die verbauten Lüfter vollständig vom Kühlkörper entkoppelt werden. So werden keine Vibrationen übertragen. 
Alpenföhn setzt bei der Bodenplatte auf die Hauseigene „Heatpipe Direct Contact“, kurz H.D.C-Technik. Bei dieser Technik sind die Heatpipes so in den Sockel eingearbeitet, dass sie den Heatspreader der CPU direkt berühren und die Abwärme so direkt aufnehmen. Der Sockel des Kühlers verfügt weiterhin auch über kleine Kühlfinnen. Da jede Heatpipe einen Durchmesser von 8mm ergibt, ist die Bodenfläche des Kühlers viel größer als aktuelle Heatspreader. So kann es passieren, dass nicht alle Heatpipes genutzt werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. A - Montage*​
Auch bei der Montage kann die Nordwand Pluspunkte sammeln. Die Montage besteht zwar auch aus vielen Kleinteilen, ist aber dank der guten Anleitung ohne viel Aufwand zu erledigen. Sobald die Backplate mit den Schrauben versehen wurde, kann diese von hinten hinter das Mainboard gepackt werden. Wichtig ist vorher die Wahl der Löcher. Diese richten sich allerdings nach dem verwendeten Sockel. Auf der Oberseite des Mainboards werden die vier Schrauben mit den beiliegenden Muttern verschraubt. Damit die Schrauben richtig in der Backplatze sitzen, muss darauf geachtet werden, dass die Nut der Schraube in der Kerbe der Backplate sitzt. Die Nut befindet sich auf der Unterseite des Schraubenkopfes und fügt sich perfekt in die Backplate. So ist sichergestellt, dass die Schrauben sich bei der Montage des Kühlkörpers nicht mit drehen. Nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite des Kühlkörpers entfernt werden. Mit den Muttern kann der Kühler nun perfekt fixiert werden. Die Entkoppler lassen sich einfach in die für sie vorgesehene Kerbe stecken und der Lüfter ist perfekt entkoppelt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14*​
Nach einer längeren Pause stellte Noctua im vergangenen November den NH-D14 vor und sorgte für ordentlich Furore. Der Kühler setzte nicht nur in Sachen „Kühlleistung“, sondern auch in Sachen Optik und Lieferumfang neue Maßstäbe. Mit dem NH-D14 hat Noctua ein quasi perfektes und vollkommenes Komplettpaket geschnürt, was sich im Duell mit anderen Kühlern als gut erwiesen hat.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Auch die Verpackung des NH-D14 ist wahrlich gigantisch. Auf der Front sind ein kleines Bild des Kühlers, sowie weitere Features abgedruckt. Zusätzlich wird die Verpackung durch eine Zeichnung des NH-D14 geschmückt. Auf der Oberseite druckt Noctua die vollständigen Spezifikationen des Kühlers und der beiden enthaltenen Lüfter ab. Eine Seite enthält eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung. Die Rückseite enthält eine genaue Erklärung der Kern-Features des Kühlers.
Der Lieferumfang des NH-D14 übertrifft die Lieferumfänge anderen Testkandidaten um Weiten und ist wirklich erstklassig. Noctua hat wirklich an alles gedacht und setzt damit hohe Maßstäbe. Neben der Installationsanleitung und dem eigentlichen Montage-Kit legt Noctua noch viele weitere Extras bei. Dazu gehören der extra Schraubendreher, der Case-Sticker, ein Y-Adapter für Lüfter und zwei Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter (U.L.N.A.). Weiterhin liegt eine Spritze Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste bei. Als Lüfter fügt Noctua dem Lieferumfang einen 120mm (Noctua NF-P12) und 140mm Lüfter (Noctua NF-P14) hinzu.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Spezifikationen*​
Noctua’s NH-D14 ist ein echtes Schwergewicht. Der Kühler bringt mit zwei montierten Lüftern ein stolzes Gewicht von 1.200 Gramm auf die Waage. Aufgrund der Abmessungen kann es je nach Montage zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen, da der Kühler womöglich die ein oder andere Speicherbank blockiert. Weiterhin ist der NH-D14 zu allen aktuellen Plattformen kompatibel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Impressionen*​
Auch die Optik des NH-D14 ist gigantisch. Aufgrund der Abmessungen ist der NH-D14 ein echter Kollos. Das „Twin Tower“-Design erinnert zwar sehr stark an Thermalright’s IFX-14, hat mit diesem aber kaum etwas gemeinsam. Die sechs Heatpipes verlaufen vom ersten Tower durch die Bodenplatte in den zweiten Tower. So ist eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Abwärme gegeben. Noctua verzichtet auf großartige Spielereien und lässt den Kühler so sehr edel aussehen. Durch das asymmetrische Design des NH-D14 bietet der Kühler auf der Seite der RAM-Bänke mehr Freiraum und garantiert so trotz der Größe des Kühlers gute Kompatibilität. 
Auch die Verarbeitung es erstklassig. Noctua legt sehr große Sorgfalt an den Tag. So sind alle Lamellen akkurat und ordentlich mit den Heatpipes verlötet. Interessant an dieser Stelle ist, dass alle Lötstellen so ziemlich gleich ausschauen. Durch die Zacken an den einzelnen Lamellen bekommt der NH-D14 sein typisches Profil. Der 140mm Lüfter steht unten und oben etwas über den Kühlkörper hinaus und sorgt unten somit auch für Frischluft für die umliegenden Bauteile des Mainboards. Damit die Lüfter keine Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper übertragen, verfügt der Kühlkörper über kleine Gummiwürfel auf denen der Lüfter aufliegt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Noctua NH-D14 - Montage*​
Auch wenn die Montage viele Einzelteile benötigt, ist sie relativ einfach und geht recht zügig vonstatten. Da die Backplate für alle aktuellen Intel-Systeme geeignet ist, muss bei einem LGA1366-System der Schaumstoff-Abstandshalter entfernt werden. Danach lässt sich die Backplate ganz einfach von hinten hinter den Sockel stecken. Die beiliegenden Schrauben werden auch von hinten durch die Backplate gesteckt. Da sie über einen sechseckigen Kopf verfügen, können sie sich nicht mit drehen und sind starr. Auf der Vorderseite müssen nun die Abstandshalter sowie die Querstreben angebracht werden. Mit den vier Rändelschrauben wird alles fixiert. Nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist, kann der Kühler montiert werden. Hierbei muss der  Lüfter in der Mitte entfernt werden, da man sonst nicht an die Schrauben kommt. Sobald dieser entfernt und der Kühler in Position gebracht ist, lässt er sich mit wenigen Handgriffen festschrauben. Dank der ausgeklügelten Lüfter-Klemmen ist  es äußerst einfach den Lüfter wieder zu fixieren.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*​
Auch Scythe überholt den Mugen 2 in der „B“ Revision mit einem neuen Montage-Kit. So ist der Mugen 2 nun LGA1156 tauglich und bekommt weiterhin eine neue Verpackung spendiert. Auch wenn es den Mugen 2 schon etwas länger auf dem Markt erhältlich ist, gehört er noch längst nicht zum alten Eisen. Wie schon in der ersten Revision kann der Mugen 2 mit einer erstklassigen Kompatibilität aufwarten.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Scythe spendiert dem Mugen 2 eine bunte und farbenfrohe Verpackung. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Scythe umwirbt den Kühler mit Leistungssteigerung von ca. 10%. Weiterhin ist der Front zu entnehmen, dass der Kühler nun für LGA1156-Systeme geeignet ist. Auf der Rückseite druckt Scythe Hinweise zur Garantie des Kühlers ab. An den Seiten findet der Käufer eine detaillierte Auflistung der Spezifikationen und des Lieferumfanges vor. Weiterhin druckt Scythe Bilder vom Montage-Kit ab, die auf die große Flexibilität hinweisen. Auf der anderen Seite druckt Scythe Bilder einiger Kern-Features des Mugen 2 ab. Dazu gehörten etwa die F.M.S.B. (Flip Mount Super Backplate) die für alle aktuellen Sockel geeignet ist und Scythe’s M.A.P.S. (Multiple Airflow Pass-through Structure) Technik, die perfekt auf den im Lieferumfang enthaltenen „Slip Stream“ Lüfter angepasst ist. Dadurch soll ein optimaler Airflow erreicht werden.
Aufgrund der enormen Flexibilität des Kühlers, enthält der Lieferumfang viele Kleinteile. Die Backplate ist zu allen aktuellen und einigen älteren Sockeln kompatibel und daher recht flexibel einsetzbar. Eine Montageanleitung sowie eine kleine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste sind ebenfalls enthalten. Leider geizt Scythe mit den Lüfterklammern etwas und legt nur ein paar bei. Wer einen weiteren Lüfter montieren möchte, muss ein zweites Set Klammern extra kaufen. Dagegen sammelt der Mugen 2 mit der Kompatibilität zu älteren Sockeln wie LGA478 oder Sockel 754/939 wieder Pluspunkte.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Spezifikationen*​
Der Mugen 2 zeichnet sich durch eine verhältnismäßig hohe Flexibilität aus. So ist der Kühler auf fast allen Systemen nutzbar. Scythe setzt auf 5 Heatpipes die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 6mm haben. Dadurch ist der Kühler in der Lage auch hitzköpfige Prozessoren ordentlich zu kühlen. Mit einem Gewicht von 884 Gramm sortiert sich der Kühler im Mittelfeld ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Impressionen*​
Die Optik des Mugen 2 ist eindeutig – man erkennt direkt von welchem Hersteller der Kühler stammt. Das Design von Scythe ist einfach unverkennbar und hat einen großen Wiedererkennungswert. Die Kombination von silbernen Lamellen und kupfernen Heatpipes stahlt ein gewisses Understatement aus. Scythe übt sich mit dessen Design in Zurückhaltung. Dennoch wirkt das Design sehr stimmig und schick. Dabei setzt Scythe auf fünf einzelne Kühltürme, die in der Mitte über einige Lamellen verbunden sind. Dies dient einfach zur Stabilität des Kühlers. Jeder „Kühlturm“ verfügt über eine 6mm dicke Heatpipe. Die Enden der Heatpipes wurden mit einer Kappe versehen. Auf größere Spielereien verzichtet Scythe. So baut Scythe eher auf die altmodische Art, die Heatpipes mittels einer Kontaktplatte zu verschweißen. Die Heatpipes haben keinen direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader der CPU, sondern nehmen die Abwärme erst durch Bodenplatte auf. Zusätzlich verfügt diese Bodenplatte über einen weiteren kleinen Kühlkörper, der die aufgenomme Abwärme ebenfalls an die Umgebung weiterleiten soll.
Auch die Verarbeitung ist für Scythe typisch. Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es nichts zu kritisieren, außer dass die ein oder andere Lamelle minimal verbogen ist. Dieser kleine Schönheitsfehler lässt sich aber relativ schnell selbst beheben. Da der Lüfter beim Mugen 2 relativ tief sitzt, kann der erste Speicherlots bei Arbeitsspeicher mit hohem Kühler nicht verwendet werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - Montage*​
Die Montage des Mugen 2 ist etwas umständlicher als bei den anderen Testkandidaten. Zuerst empfiehlt es sich, die entsprechende Sockel-Halterung an den Kühler zu montieren. Bei Sockel 1366, 1156 und 775 Systemen müssen zusätzlich die kleinen Gewindemuttern von hinten in die Halterung gesetzt werden. Dank kleiner Überwurfmuttern lassen sich diese verschrauben. Die Befestigung am Kühler verfügt so über ein Gewinde, in das sich die längere Schraube drehen lässt. Nun beginnt der schwierigere Teil der Montage. Um den Kühler schnell und einfach zu montieren, empfiehlt es sich, das Mainboard umzudrehen und die Backplate samt Schrauben anzustecken. Am einfachsten ist die Montage wenn Ihr den Kühler auf dem Kopf stellt. Vergesst vorher nicht, die Schutzfolie zu entfernen und Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufzutragen. Stülpt das Mainboard nun auf den umgedrehten Kühler und verschraubt die Backplate mit den Klammern. Man merkt, die Montage ist schwer zu beschreiben. In der Praxis ist die Montage etwas tricky, aber mit Geduld schnell erledigt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross*​
Scythe war schon immer ein Vorreiter bei ausgefallenen Designs. In der Vergangenheit konnte Scythe den Markt mit neuen Kreationen wie dem Kama Angle oder dem Kama Cross aufmischen. Mittlerweile ist der Kama Cross erwachsen geworden und ein einer neuen Version aufgelegt worden, dem Grand Kama Cross. Der Grand Kama Cross verfügt gegenüber seinem Vorgänger über vier anstatt drei Heatpipes und einem 140mm Lüfter anstelle des 100mm Lüfters des Vorgängers.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Wie auch der Mugen 2, bekommt der Grand Kama Cross eine auffällige aber stimmige Verpackung spendiert. Die unterschiedlichen Rot-, Grau- und Weisstöne harmonieren sehr gut miteinander. Auf der Front der Verpackung ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin finden sich dort einige Features abgebildet. Dazu gehört die „X Structure“, also die Form und Anordnung der Heatpipes und der „4 Way Mounting“. Dank der speziellen Verschraubung ist es möglich, den Grand Kama Cross auf jedem Sockel flexibel in jede Richtung zu verbauen. Als weiteres Feature nennt Scythe den 140mm Lüfter, der über 120mm Bohrungen verfügt. So lässt sich auf dem Kühler auch ein normaler 120mm Lüfter verbauen. Auf den Seiten findet der Käufer eine Produktbeschreibung sowie eine Auflistung der einzelnen Spezifikationen vor. Auf der Rückseite druckt Scythe Informationen zur Garantie ab.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Testkandidaten schaut der Lieferumfang etwas mager aus. Das liegt allerdings daran, dass beim Grand Kama Cross nicht erst ein Montage-Kit verbaut werden muss. Für die unterschiedlichen Sockel liegen drei Befestigungsklammern bei. Weiterhin enthält der Lieferumfang einen 140mm Lüfter, eine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste sowie eine Montageanleitung. Bei Intel-Systemen (Sockel 775/1156/1366) setzt Scythe leider auf Push-Pins.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Spezifikationen*​
Auch der Grand Kama Cross zeichnet sich durch seine hohe Flexibilität aus. So ist der Kühler auf fast allen Systemen ohne Einschränkung nutzbar. Scythe setzt auf 4 Heatpipes die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 6mm haben.  Mit montiertem Lüfter bringt der Kühler ein  Gewicht von  738 Gramm und sortiert sich somit eher im unteren Bereich an. Der Lüfter arbeitet mit einer Drehzahl von 1.300rpm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Impressionen*​
Die Optik lässt darauf schließen, dass es sich um einen Kühler von Scythe handelt. Die silbernen Lamellen und kupfernen Heatpipes passen optisch sehr gut zusammen und bilden einen netten Kontrast. Nimmt man den Lüfter ab, wirkt der Kühler eher wie ein V8-Motor. Der Aufbau unterscheidet sich stark zu den anderen Testkandidaten, da es sich bei dem Grand Kama Cross um einen Topblow-Kühler handelt. Dieser pustet die Luft von oben herab durch die Lamellen und sorgt so für Frischluft. Wie auch beim Mugen 2, berühren die Heatpipes die CPU nicht direkt. Die Abwärme wird über eine Bodenplatte aufgenommen und an die Heatpipes weitergeleitet. Die Heatpipes und die Bodenplatte wurden sauber verarbeitet und es fallen keine Ungereimtheiten auf.
Auch die Verarbeitung ist für Scythe typisch. Hier gilt auch das gleiche, was für den Mugen 2 gilt. Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es nichts zu kritisieren, außer dass die ein oder andere Lamelle minimal verbogen ist. Dieser kleine Schönheitsfehler lässt sich aber beim Grand Kama Cross relativ schnell selbst beheben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Scythe Grand Kama Cross - Montage*​
Die Montage des Grand Kama Cross ist an sich äußerst einfach und schnell erledigt. Es muss lediglich die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite des Kühlers entfernt werden. Schon kann die gewünschte Halterung mittels der vier kleinen Schrauben auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte verschraubt werden. Bei aktuellen Intel-Systemen setzt Scythe auf Pushpins. Hier beginnt nun der kniffelige Teil der Montage. Nachdem Ihr die Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU aufgetragen habt, könnt Ihr den Kühler auf die CPU setzten und die Pushpins verankern. Zwar ist dies nicht sonderlich praktisch, aber es funktioniert. Mit etwas Übung klappt die Montage ohne Probleme. Es empfiehlt sich, die Pushpins über Kreuz zu verankern.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X*​
Längere Zeit war es ruhig um die taiwanesische Kühlerschmiede Thermalright. Still und heimlich entwickelte Thermalright einen Nachfolger des erfolgreichen Ultra 120 eXtreme. Heraus kam der Venomous X. Optische parallelen zum Vorgänger lassen sich nicht leugnen. Dennoch soll der Kühler dank eines ausgeklügelten Montage-Systems und verbesserter Leistung auftrumpfen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Mit dem Venomous X betritt Thermalright ein neues Zeitalter. Vorbei sind die Zeiten, in denen die Kühler in braunen Pappkartons verkauft wurden. Der Venomous X wird in einer kompakten schwarzen Pappverpackung verkauft. Auf der Vorderseite wurde in goldener Schrift „Venomous X“ aufgedruckt. Weitere Informationen oder Spezifikationen enthält die Verpackung nicht. Einzig, das der Kühler für Intel-Systeme mit dem Sockel 775, 1156 und 1366 geeignet ist. Die restlichen Seiten sind nur mit einem „Venomous X“-Schriftzug bedruckt. Im Inneren der Verpackung liegt ein „Accessory Pack“ bei, was eine Installationsanleitung sowie das Montagematerial beinhaltet.
Zusätzlich zum Montage-Kit, was aus vielen Einzelteilen besteht, legt Thermalright noch eine Installationsanleitung sowie eine kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste bei. Weiterhin enthält der Lieferumfang vier Lüfterklammern und Gummistreifen. Diese dienen dazu, den Lüfter vom Kühler zu entkoppeln damit keine Vibrationen auftreten. Da es möglich ist, den Anpressdruck des Kühlers durch eine Schraube zu erhöhen, liefert Thermalright einen dafür geeigneten Schraubenschlüssel mit. Einen Lüfter sucht man bei Thermalright vergebens. Dieser muss extra erworben werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Spezifikationen*​
Von Haus aus ist Thermalright‘s Venomous X nur zu Intel-Systemen kompatibel. Wer den Kühler auf einem AMD-System verwenden möchte, muss das optionale Montage-Kit kaufen. Wie auch schon beim Ultra 120 eXtreme setzt Thermalright beim Venomous X auf sechs Heatpipes mit einem jeweiligen Durchmesser von 6mm. Mit montiertem Referenzlüfter bringt der Kühler ein Gewicht von 898 Gramm auf die Waage und sortiert sich im oberen Drittel ein. Ohne Lüfter bringt der Kühler 720 Gramm auf die Waage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Impressionen*​
Das der Venomous X teilweise die Optik des Ultra 120 eXtreme vererbt hat, lässt sich nicht verheimlichen. Thermalright hat dem Ultra 120 eXtreme ein Facelifting verpasst. Durch die Zacken an den Lamellen wirkt der Kühler etwas aggressiver und dynamischer als sein indirekter Vorgänger. An der Farbgebung hat sich hingegen nichts verändert. Nach wie vor setzt Thermalright auf vernickelte Kupfer-Heatpipes und Aluminium-Heatpipes. Positiv hinzuzufügen ist, das Thermalright die Befestigung für die Lüfterklammern überarbeitet hat. Diese lassen sich nun einfach oben, bzw. unten in die Lamellen einstecken.
Auch bei der Bodenplatte macht Thermalright keine Kompromisse und bleibt der bekannten Linie treu. Die Heatpipes nehmen die Abwärme der CPU über eine Bodenplatte auf. Den Heatspreader selbst berühren die Heatpipes nicht. Gegenüber dem Ultra 120 eXtreme und dem IFX-14 ist die Materialgüte des Venomous X wirklich ohne Makel. Die Heatpipes und Lamellen sind sauber verarbeitet. Die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen sind alle identisch. Scharfe Kanten gibt es, bis auf an den Spitzen der Zacken, keine.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Thermalright Venomous X - Montage*​
Mit dem Venomous X spendiert Thermalright seinen Kühlern für Intel-Systeme ein neues Montage Kit. Auch wenn dieses auf den ersten Blick nach viel und aufwendiger Arbeit ausschaut, ist es in der Handhabung äußerst praktisch.  Zuerst kann die Backplate, die über eine flexible Mutter verfügt, angepasst werden. Die Mutter lässt sich hin und her schieben, so kann die Backplate für die unterschiedlichen Intel-Systeme angepasst werden. Mittels der Rändelschrauben wird die Backplate mit dem Mainboard verschraubt. Auf der Unterseite verfügen die Rändelschrauben über einen aufgeklebten Plastikring. So werden die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards vor Kratzern bewahrt. Nachdem die silberne Befestigungs-Platte auf die Rändelschrauben gelegt wurde, kann diese mit den beiliegenden Muttern fixiert werden. Nachdem die Schutzfolie an der Unterseite des Kühlers entfernt und die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler montiert werden. Die Verstrebung lässt sich einfach einsetzten und verrutscht dank einer Fixierung nicht. Mit dem beiliegendem Schraubenschlüssel lassen sich die Schrauben über Kreuz abwechselnd festziehen. Zum Schluss kann der Anpressdruck für den Kühler noch erhöht werden, indem man die Fixierung der Verstrebung mit dem Schraubenschlüssel anzieht.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder*​
BALDER, Gott des Lichts und der Ästhetik – auf diesen Namen hört die neuste Kreation aus dem Hause von Xigmatek. Dabei bildet der Balder die Speerspitze einer neuen Kühler-Serie von Xigmatek. Dank der „MIRROR LOOK“ Optik, wirkt der Kühler wie ein Spiegel. Auch die Spezifikationen klingen vielversprechend: der Balder setzt auf drei dicke Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 8mm. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Auch die Verpackung des Balder ist vollkommen neu. Anstatt auf eine Pappverpackung, wie sie andere Hersteller nutzen, setzt Xigmatek auf eine durchsichtige Plastikverpackung. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung sind minimale Verzierungen abgedruckt. Durch die durchsichtige Verpackung ist der Kühler direkt zu erkennen. Ein Aufdruck weist darauf hin, dass der Kühler zu aktuellen Sockel 1156-Systemen kompatibel ist. Die Rückseite der Verpackung enthält eine detaillierte Auflistung der Spezifikationen. Hinzukommt, dass Xigmatek ein Feature des Balder’s näher erklärt. Dabei handelt es sich um Xigmatek‘s „Anti-Vibration Rubbers“, die den Lüfter vollständig vom Kühlkörper entkoppeln, damit keine Vibrationen übertragen werden.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern fällt der Lieferumfang eher mager aus. Für AMD-Systeme legt Xigmatek eine Halteklammer bei, mit der der Kühler befestigt wird. Auf Intel-Systemen wird der Kühler mit der beiliegenden Backplate verschraubt. Neben einer Montageanleitung und einer kleinen Tüte Wärmeleitpaste, enthält der Lieferumfang einen 120mm Lüfter. Der Lüfter verfügt über weiße LEDs. Damit der Kühler auch mit zwei Lüftern genutzt werden kann, liegt ein zweiter Satz Entkoppler bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Spezifikationen*​
Der Balder basiert auf drei Heatpipes die jeweils einen Durchmesser von 8mm haben. Damit ist der Balder, der Kühler im Roundup, der über die wenigsten Heatpipes verfügt. Mit seinen 596 Gramm gehört der Balder eher zu den Leichtgewichten im Roundup. Ohne Lüfter wiegt der Kühler 476 Gramm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Impressionen*​
Xigmatek’s Balder ist relativ schmal. Mit einer „Tiefe“ von nur 5cm entstehen auf kaum einem Mainboard Kompatibilitätsprobleme, da keine Speicherbänke blockiert werden. Montiert man einen Lüfter an den Balder ist dieser gerade einmal 6,2cm dick. Auch hier entstehen keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme bei den Speicherbänken. Dank des „Mirror Looks“ sorgt der Balder im Gehäuse für „Bling Bling“ Optik. 
Der Kühler ist vollständig vernickelt. So passen die kupfernen Heatpipes besser zu den Lamellen. Auf der Oberseite der Kühlerlamellen ist ein „X“ für Xigmatek eingeprägt. Xigmatek setzt beim Balder, wie auch bei all seinen anderen Kühlern auf die bewährte H.D.T. Technologie. H.D.T steht in diesem Fall für „Heatpipe direct Touch“. Das bedeutet, dass die Heatpipes die direkt Kontakt mit dem Heatspreader der CPU haben. Die Abwärme wird so direkt ohne Umwege aufgenommen. Der kleine Sockel über den Heatpipes sorgt für zusätzliche Kühlung, dient aber eigentlich zur Befestigung des Montage-Kits. Die Verarbeitung ist überraschend gut. Die Heatpipes sind an den Seiten ordentlich verlötet. Allerdings sind einige Heatpipes minimal verbogen. Mit wenigen Handgriffen lässt sich dieser Mangel aber beheben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Xigmatek Balder - Montage*​
Xigmatek setzt bei der Montage auf altbekannte Technik. Damit die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards in Position bleibt, müssen die vier kleinen Stücke Schutzfolie entfernt werden. Die Backplate lässt sich so mit kleinen Kontaktflächen auf der Rückseite des Mainboards festkleben. Nachdem die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite des Kühlers abgezogen und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Mittels der vier Schrauben lässt sich der Kühler nun über Kreuz final justieren. Die Entkoppler lassen sich über die Enden der Heatpipes stülpen und halten so den Lüfter.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

*Coolink Corator DS*​
Mit dem Corator DS feiert Coolink sein Comeback im CPU-Kühler Markt. Nachdem Coolink in der Vergangenheit mit dem Grafikartenkühler „GFX Chilla“ die Kunden für sich gewinnen konnte, soll nun der Corator DS um die Gunst der Käufer kämpfen. Coolink setzt, wie auch Thermalright und Noctua, auf ein „Twin-Tower Design“.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Coolink liefert den Corator DS in einer großen und bunten Pappverpackung aus. Auf der Front der Verpackung ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Die Seiten der Verpackung enthalten eine detaillierte Spezifikation des Kühlers sowie eine Erläuterung der wichtigsten Features. Zu den besonderen Features gehört Coolink‘s „Asymetrical dual fin stack“ Technologie. Da der Kühler auf zwei Türme setzt, verfügt ein Tower über 40, der andere nur über 30 Lamellen. Dies soll den Airflow und damit die Leitung des Kühlers steigern. Weiterhin umwirbt Coolink den Kühler mit der speziellen „GDT – Gapless Direct Touch“ Technologie. Das bedeutet, dass die Heatpipes und der Sockel des Kühlers nahtlos ineinander übergehen und somit quasi aus einem Stück bestehen. Weiterhin umwirbt Coolink den Kühler mit der „SecuFirm 2“ Verschraubung, auf die auch der NH-D14 von Noctua setzt.
Auf der Rückseite sind Bilder der Kernfeatures des Kühlers abgebildet.
Der Lieferumfang enthält neben einem 120mm Lüfter und einem Satz Lüfterklammern eine Installationsanleitung für Intel- und AMD-Systeme. Die weiteren „Kleinteile“ des Montage-Kits sind identisch zu Noctuas NH-D14. Leider legt Coolink keinen zweiten Satz Lüfterklammern bei. So lässt sich ein weiterer Lüfter nur mit etwas Bastelei und Kreativität am Kühler befestigen. Mit ein paar Kabelbindern ist die Montage des zweiten Lüfters aber auch schnell erledigt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Spezifikationen*​
Coolink verzichtet auf eine Lackierung und lässt die Materialien weitestgehend unbehandelt. Mit montiertem Lüfter bringt der Corator DS stolze 1.020 Gramm auf die Waage. Dank vier 8mm Heatpipes ist der Corator DS auch in der Lage hitzköpfige Prozessoren zu kühlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Impressionen*​
Coolink setzt, wie auch Noctua beim NH-D14, auf das „Twin-Tower“-Design. Der Kühler besteht aus zwei Kühltürmen die nur über die Heatpipes miteinander verbunden sind. Der Kühler verfügt insgesamt über 70 Lamellen die auf die beiden Türme verteilt sind. Coolink teilt die Anzahl der Lamellen aber nicht gleich auf. Um den Airflow des Kühlers zu verbessern, verfügt ein Turm über 40, der andere über 30 Lamellen. Dies erklärt auch, warum die Abstände zwischen den Lamellen bei einem Turm größer, bzw. kleiner sind. Leider sieht man den Lüfter zwischen den Kühltürmen nicht richtig. Dieser ist aufgrund seiner ausgefallenen Farbwahl ein echter Hingucker. Die Kombination aus grün und schwarz wirkt echt schick. Damit der Lüfter möglichst wenig Vibrationen an den Kühler überträgt, verfügt der Kühlturm auf der Innenseite über zwei aufgeklebte Gummistreifen. Leider enthält der Lieferumfang keinen zweiten Satz Gummistreifen für einen weiteren Lüfter. Auch so macht der Corator DS einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Coolink verzichtet darauf, den Kühler zu lackieren oder vernickeln. Die Kombination der kupfernen Heatpipes und der matten Lamellen wirkt zwar etwas rustikal, aber zeitlos. In der Mitte der Lamellen stanzt Coolink den Firmenschriftzug ein.
Coolink integriert die Heatpipes so in die Bodenplatte, das diese direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader der CPU haben. Allerdings verlötet Coolink die Heatpipes mit der Bodenplatte so, dass diese als ein Element anzusehen sind. Ein Übergang von den Heatpipes zur Bodenplatte ist nur bei äußerst genauer Betrachtung sichtbar. Die Verarbeitung ist überraschend hochwertig und weist keine Mängel auf.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Coolink Corator DS - Montage*​
Die Montage ist identisch zu der des NH-D14 von Noctua, da beide das gleiche Montage-Kit verwenden. Auch wenn die Montage viele Einzelteile benötigt, ist sie relativ einfach und geht recht zügig vonstatten. Da die Backplate für alle aktuellen Intel-Systeme geeignet ist, muss bei einem LGA1366-System der Schaumstoff-Abstandshalter entfernt werden. Danach lässt sich die Backplate ganz einfach von hinten hinter den Sockel stecken. Die beiliegenden Schrauben werden auch von hinten durch die Backplate gesteckt. Da sie über einen sechseckigen Kopf verfügen, können sie sich nicht mit drehen und sind starr. Auf der Vorderseite müssen nun die Abstandshalter sowie die Querstreben angebracht werden. Mit den vier Rändelschrauben wird alles fixiert. Nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist, kann der Kühler montiert werden. Hierbei muss der  Lüfter in der Mitte entfernt werden, da man sonst nicht an die Schrauben kommt. Sobald dieser entfernt und der Kühler in Position gebracht ist, lässt er sich mit wenigen Handgriffen festschrauben. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex*​
Nachdem Zalman mit dem CNPS10X Extreme einige Erfolge einfahren konnte, folgt nun eine etwas abgespeckte Version des Kühler: der CNPS10X Flex. Im Gegensatz zum CNPS10X Extreme verfügt der Flex von Haus aus über keinen Lüfter. Die aufwendige Lüfterhalterung samt Plastikverkleidung  ist dabei auch auf der Strecke geblieben. Diese „Einsparungen“ sind allerdings nicht negativ, denn im Vergleich zum großen Bruder sinkt der Preis und der Lüfter ist frei wählbar.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Lieferumfang & Verpackung*​
Zalman vertreibt den CNPS10X Flex in einer bunt bedruckten Pappverpackung. Auf der Front der Verpackung ist ein Bild des Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin verfügt die Verpackung des CNPS10X Flex auf der Vorderseite über einen Hinweis, dass der Kühler auch für aktuelle Sockel 1156-Systeme geeignet ist. Zalman umwirbt den Kühler mit seiner universellen Kompatibilität und dem flexiblen Design. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer einige Spezifikationen des Kühlers vor. Weiterhin druck Zalman eine Liste zu kompatiblem Sockeln auf. Neben weiteren Bildern, die die Kernmerkmale des Kühlers verdeutlichen weißt Zalman den Kunden darauf hin, dass der Lieferumfang des CNPS10X Flex über 4 Lüfterklammern verfügt. So ist es von Haus aus möglich, den Kühler mit zwei Lüftern zu bestücken.
Der Lieferumfang enthält die entsprechenden Montage-Kits für die jeweiligen Sockel. Dank flexibler Montage-Kits lässt sich der Kühler auch auf älteren Sockel 754/939-Mainboards montieren. Zusätzlich zu den 4 Lüfterklammern liegen dem CNPS10X Flex vier Schaumstoffstreifen bei. Diese lassen sich auf den Lüfter kleben, damit dieser keine Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper überträgt. Neben dem Handbuch und einer Spritze Wärmeleitpaste legt Zalman auch noch einen Case-Badge bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Spezifikationen*​
Zalman setzt beim CNPS10X Flex auf 5 Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm. Da der Kühler ohne Lüfter verkauft wird, bringt er 710 Gramm auf die Waage. Mit montiertem Referenzlüfter sind es 888 Gramm. Dank einer breit gefächerten Flexibilität passt der Kühler auch bei älteren Systemen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Impressionen*​
Dank schwarzer und silberner Heatpipes verpasst Zalman dem CNPS10X Flex ein schickes Design. Die Kupfer-Heatpipes werden farblich so belassen. Wie auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen ist, sieht man die Enden der Heatpipes auf der Oberseite des Kühlers nicht. Zalman montiert auf der obersten Lamelle eine Abdeckung, die die Enden der Heatpipes versteckt. Durch die Abdeckung möchte Zalman einen ästhetischen Look erreichen, was ihnen auch gelungen ist. Auf der Abdeckung ist der Schriftzug „CNPS10X“ eingestanzt. Weiterhin verfügen die einzelnen Lamellen auch über dieses Branding. Dank kompakter Abmessungen ist der Kühler relativ flexibel. Mit montiertem Lüfter misst der Kühler eine Breite von 86mm und versperrt höchstens die erste Speicherbank neben dem CPU-Sockel. 
Bei der Bodenplatte verzichtet Zalman auf ausgefallene Spielereien und setzt auf bewährtes. Die Abwärme der CPU wird über eine Bodenplatte an die 5 Heatpipes weitergegeben. An den Seiten verfügt jede Lamelle über eine kleine Kerbe. Diese dient zur Befestigung der Lüfterklammern. Verarbeitungstechnisch gibt es kaum Mängel. Einzig die Heatpipes wurden etwas unsauber mit der Bodenplatte verbunden. Hier finden sich kleine Rückstände in Kupferform. Die Lamellen sind dagegen makellos verarbeitet.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Zalman CNPS 10X Flex - Montage*​
Die Montage des CNPS10X Flex besteht zwar aus vielen Einzelteilen, ist aber verhältnismäßig einfach. Damit die Backplate richtig genutzt werden kann, müssen die Gewindeschrauben in die passenden Löcher gesteckt werden. Welche Löcher gebraucht werden, hängt vom Sockel ab. Damit die Schrauben nicht abfallen, lassen sich diese mit den beiliegenden schwarzen „Kappen“ verriegeln. Im nächsten Schritt wird der hauchdünne Abstandshalter auf die Backplate geklebt. Da dieser von beiden Seiten klebt, hält er die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards noch in Position. Damit der Kühler sich auch auf dem entsprechenden System verschrauben lässt, müssen noch zwei Halterungen montiert werden. Diese werden zwischen die eigentliche Bodenplatte und den Deckel gesteckt. Damit diese dort auch halten, müssen die vier Schrauben auf der Unterseite gelöst, die Halterungen eingesteckt und die Schrauben wieder angezogen werden. Nachdem die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Zum Schluß wird der Kühler mit 4 Schrauben über Kreuz befestigt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Mainboardkühlung verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB G.Skill Trident genutzt. Da die Trident über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. In der Praxis war das, mit Ausnahme beim Mugen 2, nicht der Fall. 
Für die Bildausgabe ist eine ATI Radeon HD 4770 mit 512MB vRam von XFX zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen*​
Um die verschiedenen Kühler miteinander zu vergleichen, mussten alle Kühler einen Testparcours durchlaufen. Dieser setzt sich aus drei einzelnen Kategorien zusammen und verdeutlicht sehr gut, wie jeder Testkandidat auf verschiedene Lüfter sowie Lüftergeschwindigkeiten skaliert.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Den Test mir Originallüfter mussten auch nur die Kühler absolvieren, die ab Werk einen Lüfter enthalten. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu einer Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatech’s PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm. Die Werte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung. Bei den Messungen mit Referenzlüftern wurden zwei weitere Kühler dem Testfeld hinzugefügt: Thermalright’s IFX-14 und Ultra 120 eXtreme. Diese beiden sollen als weitere Richtwerte dienen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Kühlleistung: Standardlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coolink’s Corator DS performt überraschend gut. Dank hoher Drehzahl ist der Kühler in Schlagdistanz zu Noctua’s NH-D14. Dennoch dominiert der NH-D14 ohne Probleme. Die anderen Testkandidaten liegen dicht zusammen. Auch wenn Xigmatek’s Balder nur über 3 Heatpipes verfügt, kann er sich dank des schnell drehenden Lüfter gut in Szene setzten. Der Grand Kama Cross muss den anderen Kühlern bei 100% leicht geschlagen geben. Bei 75% und 50% kann er allerdings wieder aufschließen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Kühlleistung: 1x Referenzlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Scythe S-Fex führt der NH-D14 von Noctua das Testfeld an, allerdings nur bei 100% und 75%. Bei 50% zieht der Megahalems am Giganten vorbei. Auch der Mugen 2 kann sich vor den NH-D14 setzten. Überraschend ist auch hier die Leistung vom Venomous X und Corator DS. Beide Kühler erreichen erstklassige Ergebnisse. Der Venomous X kann sich minimal vor den Corator DS setzten. Die ersten 7 Kühler liegen aber dennoch sehr nah beieinander. Xigmatek’s Balder muss leider ein paar Federn lassen. Ihm bekommt die geringe Drehzahl nicht gut. Gleiches gilt für Scythe’s Grand Kama Cross. Der Grand Kama Cross verliert etwas Leistung aufgrund des kleineren Referenzlüfters. Der Kühler sollte daher nur in Kombination mit einem 140mm Lüfter genutzt werden.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen - Kühlleistung: 2x Referenzlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei Lüftern dominiert der NH-D14 das Testfeld, gefolgt vom Venomous X. Der Corator DS schlägt den Megahalems bei 100%. Bei 75% und 50% kann sich der Megahalems leicht vor den Corator DS. Der Mugen 2 muss sich der Nordwand minimal geschlagen geben. Bei 50% wendet sich das Blatt und der Mugen 2 kann sich vor die Nordwand setzten. Alpenföhn’s Nordwand skaliert nicht auf niedrige Drehzahlen. Aufgrund der geringen Drehzahl fällt auch der Balder etwas zurück. Hier helfen auch keine zwei Lüfter. Der Kühler braucht für gute Ergebnisse etwas mehr Drehzahl.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärkemessungen*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Messung der Lautstärke dominiert Noctua mit dem NH-D14. Scythe kann dank leiser Lüfter hier mit dem Mugen 2 und dem Grand Kama Cross punkten. Der Corator DS und der Balder fallen aufgrund des schnellen Lüfters leicht zurück. Die Nordwand findet sich dank ordentlicher Ergebnisse im Mittelfeld wieder. Für die anderen Kühler wurde keine Lautstärkemessung durchgeführt, da die Lautstärke der Kühler davon abhängig ist, welcher Lüfter montiert wird.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Kommen wir nun zum abschließenden Fazit. Alle getesteten Kühler können überzeugen. Den Testsieg sichert sich Noctua mit dem NH-D14. Hier stimmt einfach alles. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich top, die Leistung erstklassig und der Lieferumfang grandios. Der Kühler lässt wirklich keine Wünsche mehr offen. Mit dem NH-D14 hat Noctua ein erstklassiges Komplettpaket geschnürt. Einziger der Preiss trübt das Gesamtbild minimal. Der Kühler kostet ca. 75,00 Euro. Viel Geld für einen Kühler – allerdings ist der NH-D14 jeden einzelnen Cent davon Wert. Somit geht der „Gold Award“ an den Noctua NH-D14.
Den zweiten Platz teilen sich zwei Kühler. Zum einen ist da Thermalright’s Venomous X, der durch eine wirklich gute Leistung und Verarbeitung überzeugt. Die Montage ist wirklich einfach und äußerst praktisch. Eine echte Innovation ist die Regelung „Anpressdrucks“. Für ca. 60 Euro wechselt der Venomous X den Besitzer. Einigster Kritikpunkt ist das fehlende Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme. Der Venomous X verdient sich so den „Silber Award“.
Der zweite „Silber Award“ geht an Coolink‘s Corator DS. Die gute Leistung des Kühlers war eine echte Überraschung. Dennoch ist das Gesamtpaket äußerst stimmig. Leistungstechnisch sortiert sich der Corator DS hinter dem NH-D14 und Venomous X ein. Einzige Kritikpunkte sind der etwas störende Lüfter und das fehlende Befestigungsmaterial für einen zweiten Lüfter. Der Corator DS bietet für ca. 53,00 Euro im Vergleich zum Venomous X das bessere Gesamtpaket und sichert sich somit auch den „Silber Award“.
Auch der „Bronze Award“ wird zweimal verliehen. Hier liefern sich Scythe’s Mugen 2 und Prolimatech’s Megahalems ein echtes Duell. Mit dem Mugen 2 bietet Scythe ein ausbalanciertes  Gesamtpaket an. Der Mugen 2 zeichnet sich durch seine außergewöhnliche vielseitige Flexibilität aus und ist somit eine echte Empfehlung für ältere Sockel 478/754/939-Systeme. Kühlleistung und Lautstärke können ebenfalls Überzeugen. Die Montage ist leicht umständlich und fordert etwas Geduld. Dennoch für gerade einmal 40,00 Euro verdient sich der Mugen 2 somit den ersten „Bronze Award.“ 

Prolimatech’s Megahalems musste den Thron für Noctua’s NH-D14 räumen. Dennoch gehört der Kühler nicht zum alten Eisen. Im Gegenteil, die Leistung ist weiterhin erstklassig und muss sich nicht verstecken. Größter Pluspunkt des Megahalems ist sein ausgefallenes und robustes Montage-Kit. Leistungstechnisch kann sich der Megahalems vor dem Mugen 2 behaupten, sammelt aber leichte Minuspunkte aufgrund der fehlenden Verschraubung für AMD-Systeme. Für ca. 45,00 Euro wechselt der Megahalems den Besitzer und verdient sich somit auch den „Bronze Award“.

Die anderen Testkandidaten sollen aber nicht ganz leer ausgehen und verdienen sich das Prädikat „Empfehlung“.  Auch wenn sich die Nordwand von EKL keine schwerwiegenden Patzer erlaubt, reicht es in diesem Roundup nicht für eine Auszeichnung. Leistungstechnisch liegt der Kühler etwas vor dem Mugen 2, muss sich diesem aber aufgrund der höheren Flexibilität und dem besseren Preis- / Leistungs-Verhältnisses geschlagen geben. Auch der Lüfter des Mugen 2 ist etwas besser. Auch für den Xigmatek Balder reicht es nicht für einen Award. Leider kann der Kühler leistungstechnisch nicht ganz mithalten. Bei voller Drehzahl fällt auch der Lüfter negativ auf, was für Minuspunkte sorgt. Allerdings kann der Balder mit seiner äußerst einfachen Montage punkten. Gerade auf AMD-Systemen ist der Kühler schnell montiert. Das genaue Gegenteil findet man bei Scythe’s Grand Kama Cross. Hier ist der Lüfter wirklich leise. Allerdings ist die Befestigung nicht optimal. So setzt der Grand Kama Cross auf eine Befestigung mittels Pushpins. Auch muss der Kühler leistungstechnisch leicht abreißen lassen. Aufgrund der Bauform ist es nicht möglich, den Kühler mit einem zweiten Lüfter zu bestücken.
Doch für welchen Kühler man sich zu guter Letzt entscheidet, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Unter dem nächsten Punkt „Links“ könnt Ihr nachlesen, wo Ihr welchen Kühler, für welchen Preis kaufen  könnt.
Der „Gold Award“ für den Testsieger: *Noctua NH-D14*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der „Silber Award“ für die zwei Zweitplazierten: *Thermalright Venomous X* und *Coolink Corator DS*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der „Bronze Award“ für die zwei Drittplazierten: *Scythe Mugen 2* und *Prolimatech Megahalems*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle weiteren Kühler erhalten dennoch das Prädikat „Empfehlung“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Noctua NH-D14 bei Caseking kaufen

Thermalright Venomous X bei PC-Cooling kaufen

Coolink Corator DS bei Caseking kaufen

Scythe Mugen 2 bei Caseking kaufen

Prolimatech Megahalems bei Caseking kaufen

Alpenföhn Nordwad bei Caseking kaufen

Xigmatek Balder bei Caseking kaufen

Scythe Grand Kama Cross bei Caseking kaufen

Zalman CNPS10X Flex bei Caseking kaufen

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## dbpaule (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Danke dafür! Aber wie hoch sind denn die rpm bei 100, 75 und 50%? Finde, dass man auch mal ruhig höhere rpm für so einen Test anwenden könnte. Aber dennoch schön geschrieben und analysiert...  Sind sehr gute Impressionen für mein Kühler-Roundup.

Was mir grad noch einfällt: Mir fehlt der Thors Hammer in dem RoundUp... Zum Glück hab ich den bei mir -.- Genauso wie einige der Kühler aus diesem Roundup.

LG, Paule


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ich frag mich, wie man Temperaturen mit Kommastellen auslesen kann 

Finde den Test mit den Kommastellen zu pingelig. Nur weil der Prolimatech Megahelms 0,1 oder 0,2°C schlechter als die andren is, bekommt der gleich Bronze? Wir wissen doch alle, dass der fast der beste Kühler auf dem Markt is. Könnte vllt der Noctua jetzt ablösen, dennoch sehe ich den als Gold Gewinner und nicht als Bronze.


----------



## dbpaule (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

@Gnome
Sehe ich ähnlich. Aber ich glaube, dass das Gesamtpaket viel entscheidender ist als NUR die Kühlleistung. Ich gehe aber mit der Meinung von xTc mit. Den Mugen hätte ich aber noch etwas weiter hinten gesehen. Die Kommastellen kommen zusammen, weil man 8 Werte ausliest, diese addiert und durch 8 wieder teilt. Macht Sinn, oder?

LG, Paule


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Kommastellen kommen aufgrund der einzelnen Werte und Rechnungen zusammen. Ohne Kommazahlen halte ich das ganze für Unsinnig. Es werden vier Temperaturen addiert. Und die Raumtemperatur ist auch nicht immer gleich. Mal 22,1° manchmal aber auch nur 20,6°. Werte Ohne Komma verfälschen das Bild dann nur zu deutlich.

Die reine Kühlleistung ist nicht alles. Das Komplettpaket muss stimmen, z.B. liegt dem Megahalems kein Lüfter bei. Weitere Kritikpunkte sind der Lieferumfang, die Kompatibilität und die Lautstärke. In Sachen Lieferumfang ist z.B. der NH-D14 unschlagbar.


MFG


----------



## schlappe89 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr gutes Roundup.
Aber ich finde dass der Prolimatech locker mit dem Venomous mithalten kann. Mit einem 120mm Lüfter hat er Megahalems bessere Temperaturen und mit zwei liegt er um nur jeweils 0,2° zurück. Für den Preis ist er deutlich besser als der thermalright.

Gruß Markus


----------



## esszett (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

schoenes roundup, vielen dank dafuer...

ich finde allerdings, dass es in keinster weise einen nachteil darstellt, wenn dem kuehler kein luefter beiliegt... das mag den lieferumfang kleiner machen, aber man bezahlt nicht zusaetzlich zum kuehler noch luefter, die man u.u. gar nicht haben will (siehe das noctua-paket, dessen luefter ich - nicht wegen der farbe - sehr wahrscheinlich austauschen muesste, um den hier vorherrschenden "laermpegel" wieder zu erreichen... das bedeutet, zusaetzlich zum hohen kaufpreis noch 2 weitere, in mein system besser passende luefter zu kaufen - fuer mich ein k.o.-kriterium)...

ich faende es daher gut, wenn hersteller eine sowohl-als-auch-variante anbieten wuerden: einmal den puren kuehler mit montagekrams und wenn noetig/moeglich auch als komplettpaket mit luefter(n)...

grueSZe


----------



## dbpaule (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

@ß
Na dann schreib das mal den Herstellern  Mich interessiert das Feedback. Dafür gibts zu wenig Leute, die tatsächlich auch den Lüfter wechseln... Aber an sich eine sehr gute Idee, vielleicht eine Boxed-/Retail- und eine Tray-/Bulk-Version.

Ich finde es auch nachteilig, wenn Lüfter beiliegen, die man nicht braucht, weil der eigene Anspruch nicht erfüllt wird. ist denke ich zu subjektiv... Der Lüfter sollte nicht in die Bewertung mit einfließen.

LG, Paule


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Nun, über den Lüfter im Lieferumfang können wir mit Sicherheit stundenlang streiten. Der eine findet es gut, der andere nicht.

Mit Sicherheit ist nicht jeder Lüfter von Haus aus optimal. Fakt ist aber, das ein Kühler ohne Lüfter unter umständen minimal teurer ist (kann). Meine Traum-Kombo aus Venoums X und Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2 kostet auch 76,80 Euro.


----------



## dbpaule (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Den Venomus X hat leicht andere Maße als der Ultra-120-eXtreme hat? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Vorgänger die gleiche Leistung bringt, wenn der genauso befestigt werden würde... Kommt bestimmt bald wieder ne Copper- und Black-Version!

LG, Paule


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr interessanter Test. Und wie immer gut rübergebracht. 

Ich hatte mir den Noctua auch gekauft und war mehr als enttäuscht, da er sogar noch schlechter kühlt als der Nordwand auf dem CIIIF. 
Für den Preis hätte ich deutlich mehr erwartet.

Frag mich aber nicht, wieso er schlechter kühlt.
Liegt sicher daran, dass er bei mir im Gehäuse verbaut war und du sicher alles auf deinem Asrock Gehäuse gemacht hast. 

Oder wie hast du die Kühler genau getestet?
Kannst du das mal näher beleuchten?


----------



## xTc (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Siehe:



> Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.



Komisch, das der Noctua so schlecht bei dir war.


MFG


----------



## SXFreak (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hallo,

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Kühler.
Nur habe ich mir einen SilentWings zwischen den Noctua gebaut, allerdings nicht aus optischen Gründen.
Der neue Lüfter läuft auch bei niedriger Spannung an.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Wie wäre mal als Vergleich auch den Boxed Lüfter. Dann würde man auch richtig schön sehen, welchen Vorteil ein extra Kühler hat.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ein super Test, von mir mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön für die Arbeit


----------



## xTc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wie wäre mal als Vergleich auch den Boxed Lüfter. Dann würde man auch richtig schön sehen, welchen Vorteil ein extra Kühler hat.



Ich schaue, ob ich den Boxed-Lüfter finde. Falls ich ihn finde, reiche ich die entsprechenden Ergebnisse die Tage nach. 


MFG


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Guter Test! 

Toll wäre auch ein Test mit einem (bzw. zwei) durchsatzstärkeren Lüfter(n). Zum Beispiel mit einem Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S3HS (1800 rpm). Der hat im Gegensatz zum S-Flex (1200 rpm) einen deutlich höheren Durchsatz bei etwa gleicher Lautstärke. So würden auch Kühler profitieren, die deutlich höheren Durchsatz benötigen, um ihre ganze Leistungsfähigkeit zu demonstrieren (z.B. aufgrund geringen Lamellenabstands).


----------



## Jakob (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Super Test. Der Noctua wird mein nächster!


----------



## Vasili8181 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Kann auch nur sagen
Ein super Test, von mir mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön für die Arbeit.
Ich bleibe aber beim Prolimatech und warte auf die Ergebnisse des Armageddon.Den werdet ihr hoffentlich mit dem SilentWings USC 140mm testen ^^.
Wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

xTc du hast dich selbst übertroffen. Ein Hammer Review Die Bilder sind klasse alles schön ausführlich geschrieben, was will man mehr.


----------



## xTc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Guter Test!
> 
> Toll wäre auch ein Test mit einem (bzw. zwei) durchsatzstärkeren Lüfter(n). Zum Beispiel mit einem Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S3HS (1800 rpm). Der hat im Gegensatz zum S-Flex (1200 rpm) einen deutlich höheren Durchsatz bei etwa gleicher Lautstärke. So würden auch Kühler profitieren, die deutlich höheren Durchsatz benötigen, um ihre ganze Leistungsfähigkeit zu demonstrieren (z.B. aufgrund geringen Lamellenabstands).



Danke. Die Multiframe's sind leider etwas unhandlich. Dank der "Gummientkoppler" lassen sich die Lüfter nicht an vielen Lüftern befestigen. Ein alternativer Lüfter mit 1.800rpm wäre da besser geeignet.

Und das mit der gleichen Lautstärke - naja. Da ist der Scythe bei 1.200rpm deutlich leiser. Hab beide Lüfter hier und ich finde da liegen schon Welten zwischen....




Jakob schrieb:


> Super Test. Der Noctua wird mein nächster!



Danke. Freut mich, das ich dir bei deiner Entscheidung helfen konnte.




Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Kann auch nur sagen
> Ein super Test, von mir mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön für die Arbeit.
> Ich bleibe aber beim Prolimatech und warte auf die Ergebnisse des Armageddon.Den werdet ihr hoffentlich mit dem SilentWings USC 140mm testen ^^.
> Wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.



Ein Test des Armageddon ist schon geplant und ziemlich sicher. Aufgrund der Bauform wird der wohl auch mit 140mm Lüftern getestet. Entweder mit dem Silentwings oder dem Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3. Denke aber eher, es wird der Noiseblocker.




FortunaGamer schrieb:


> xTc du hast dich selbst übertroffen. Ein Hammer Review Die Bilder sind klasse alles schön ausführlich geschrieben, was will man mehr.



Vielen Dank. Freut mich, das es dir gefällt. Was man mehr will? Noch mehr Kühler!?! 


MFG


----------



## hans shmitt aus hamburg (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ausgezeichnet xTc!

Die Wärmeabfuhrleistung der Kühler *ohne* Lüfter wäre auch interessant, um zu zeigen aus welchen "Holz" sie geschnitzt sind.
Dann wäre es auch möglich zu sehen, welcher Kühler in der Lage ist, CPUs mit relativ niedrigen TDP-Werten, auch ohne Lüfter ausreichend zu kühlen.

Ich selbst habe den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B und bin sehr zufrieden. Die "inneren Werte" des Noctua NH-D14 sehen aber auch sehr einladend aus.
Hat sich jemand den Spaß erlaubt, seinen Noctua NH-D14 mit *drei* extrem langsamen 140 mm Lüftern auszustatten?
Mich würden die Auswirkungen auf die Hörbarkeit und Kühlleistung interessieren, da man den Diagrammen entnehmen kann, dass sich ein zusätzlicher Kühler - besonders bei geringen U/min - bei der Kühlleistung deutlich bemerkbar macht.


----------



## lionheart2000de (21. Februar 2010)

*Toller Test, leider nur aussagekräftig bei Intel-Systemen*

Wie immer wurde der Test auf Intel-Systemen durchgeführt. Gut, natürlich setzen (noch) mehr Leute Intel- statt AMD-Systeme ein, allerdings wird jedesmal in Kühlervergleichstests unterschlagen, daß Kühler wie der Prolimatech Megahalems oder der Thermalright-Kühler NICHT gut geeignet sind, um ein übertaktetes AMD Phenom 2 System perfekt zu kühlen. 

Wegen der konvexen Böden dieser beiden Kühler kann man diese selbst bei maximalem Anzugsmoment der Befestigungsschrauben noch ganz einfach auf dem Headspreader bei AMD-CPUs bewegen und verdrehen. Durch den für Intel-CPUs "optimierten" Kühlerboden (wobei sich diese Hersteller die Legende mit der Optimierung nur haben einfallen lassen, um nach dem Einpressen der Heatpipes in den Kühlerboden sich ein nochmaliges Abplanen der Bodenfläche zu ersparen, daß spart in der Produktion einen Produktionsschritt von ca. 3 Dollar) gibt es keinen vollständigen Kontakt zum Heatspreader der AMD-CPU. Ganz leicht auch festzustellen, wenn man den Kühler wieder von der CPU entfernt. Das geht sehr leicht, weil keine gute Adhäsion zwischen Kühlerboden und CPU herrscht. Und es zeigt auf dem Heatspreader der CPU deutlich ungleichmäßig verteilte Wärmeleitpaste mit unterschiedlicher Schichtdicke. 

Als ich den Megahalems auf Grund der vielen tollen Tests für meinen AMD Phenom2 X4-965 @ 4.1 GHz gekauft habe, war ich sehr überrascht und enttäuscht, daß er schlechter kühlte als der vorher eingesetzte Scythe Orochi, obwohl der Scythe nur durch einen langsam drehenden 140er Lüfter mit 600 U/Min. angeblasen wurde, ich beim Megahalems aber sogar zwei Lüfter mit je 1000 U/Min. eingesetzt hatte.

Des Rätsels Lösung war die verbogene Bodenplatte des Megahalems. Nachdem ich diese aufwendig nachträglich abgeplant hatte, stieg die Leistung des Megahalems deutlich an und die CPU blieb bei Volllast mehr als 6 Grad kühler als zuvor.

Leider vergessen die Kühlertester immer, daß es auch überzeugte Nutzer von CPUs "Made in Germany" gibt. Die auf Intel-Plattformen durchgeführten Kühlertests sind deshalb leider nur dann auf AMD-Systeme übertragbar, wenn die Kühler der Hersteller einen absolut planen Kühlerboden haben, wie es z.B. bei Alpenföhn, Scythe oder Noctua der Fall ist. Außerdem zeigen diese Kühler wegen Ihrer trotzdem hohen/höheren Leistung im Gegensatz zu den pseudooptimierten Intel-Böden, wie sie von Prolimatech, Thermalright und Thermaltake verwendet werden, daß die Optimierung wirklich nur eine Sparmaßnahme seitens der Hersteller ist. Sie funktioniert nur deshalb besonders gut auf Intel-CPUs, weil deren CPU-Heatspreader etwas dünner wie bei AMD sind und sich deshalb den verbogenen Grundplatten der Kühler besser anpassen.

Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir, daß solche HighEnd-Kühlertests auch auf einer adäquaten AMD-Plattform mitverglichen werden. Das könnte einigen potentiellen Käufern den Frust ersparen, den ich nach dem Kauf des Megahalems hatte. Besonders wenn man die Verlustleistung von mehr als 160 Watt für einen übertakteten Phenom 2 betrachtet, sind stabile Übertaktungen immer vom verwendeten Kühler abhängig und da ist das Beste gerade gut genug. 

Na klar, eine Wasserkühlung leistet noch mehr, aber die kostet mindestens das Doppelte vom Testsieger hier und Wasser und Elektrik ist und bleibt ein riskantes Unterfangen. Aus meiner Praxis als Schadenabwickler für verschiedene Versicherungsunternehmen weiß ich, daß nachträglich in PCs eingebaute Wasserkühlungen bei durch Wasseraustritt aus dem Kühlsystem verursachten Folgeschäden, wie Kurzschlüsse oder Brände, wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit bei den meisten Gesellschaften von der Regulierung ausgeschlossen werden.

Momentan verwende ich den Noctua NH-D 14, weil dessen Kühlleistung selbst dem abgeplanten Megahalems in meinem AMD-System deutlich überlegen war (bis zu 4 Grad niedrigere Temperatur, gemessen mit Everest nach mehr als 12 Stunden Dauerbetrieb unter Prime 95). Und dieser Kühler ist jeden Cent auf Grund der hochwertigen Lüfter, der sehr guten Verarbeitung, der langen Garantie und der exzellenten Kühlleistung wirklich wert, was zum Glück aus dem Testergebnis dieses ansonsten guten Kühlertests genauso auch hervorgeht.


----------



## xTc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

*@ hans shmitt aus hamburg:*

Leider habe ich keine drei 140mm Lüfter da, sonst würde ich das kurz austesten.


*@ lionheart2000de:*

Ich kann verstehen, das du als AMD-Nutzer lieber "AMD-Werte" hättest, doch das ist schlichtweg nicht möglich. Erstens verfüge ich über kein aktuelles System und alles auf zwei Plattformen testen, ist dann schon äußerst zeitaufwendig.

Ich denke, du stimmts mir zu, das man es allen nicht immer recht machen kann. 

Vielleicht wird sich daran etwas ändern, sobald AMD erschwingliche 6-Kern-CPUs auf den Markt bringt....


MFG


----------



## ile (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hey, Kompliment, ein wirklich guter Test!!! 

Allerdings finde ich den Megahalems etwas unterbewertet, aber ok, das kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden. 


Und noch eine kleine Bemerkung zu:



xTc schrieb:


> Thermalright’s Venomous X [...] Eine echte Innovation ist die Regelung „Anpressdrucks“.



 Innovativ finde ich das nicht. Thermalright sollte lieber gleich den optimalen Anpressdruck vorgeben, damit man die maximale Kühlleistung erreicht, dieses Feature finde ich unsinnig.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Coolink schreibt man aber nur mit einem L 

Ansonsten sehr feines Review. Viele Ergebnisse decken sich mit meinen Ergebnissen


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich das der  Scythe Grand Kama Cross bei Orginallüfter und 100% so schlecht abschneidet bei PCGH lag er so deutlich vor dem Xigmatek Balder und vor dem EKL Nordwand . Kann es sein , dass irgendwas beim Testen schiefgelaufen ist oder hat PCGH die eigenen Werte manipluiert ???


----------



## xTc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Coolink schreibt man aber nur mit einem L
> 
> Ansonsten sehr feines Review. Viele Ergebnisse decken sich mit meinen Ergebnissen



Schnell geändert. Aber danke. 




JuliusFriedberg schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich das der  Scythe Grand Kama Cross bei Orginallüfter und 100% so schlecht abschneidet bei PCGH lag er so deutlich vor dem Xigmatek Balder und vor dem EKL Nordwand . Kann es sein , dass irgendwas beim Testen schiefgelaufen ist oder hat PCGH die eigenen Werte manipluiert ???



Da hat mit Sicherheit niemand etwas manipuliert. Es kann halt vorkommen, das der ein oder andere Kühler auf einem anderen Setup anders skaliert. Ist zwar schwer zu erklären, aber nun gut. Ich habe für jedes Ergebnis (z.B. 100%) den Kühler dreimal neu montiert und dann getestet.


MFG


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Danke. Die Multiframe's sind leider etwas unhandlich. Dank der "Gummientkoppler" lassen sich die Lüfter nicht an vielen Lüftern befestigen. Ein alternativer Lüfter mit 1.800rpm wäre da besser geeignet. Und das mit der gleichen Lautstärke - naja. Da ist der Scythe bei 1.200rpm deutlich leiser. Hab beide Lüfter hier und ich finde da liegen schon Welten zwischen....



Ich meine natürlich bei geschlossenem Gehäuse und bei normalem "Arbeitsabstand" von ca. einem Meter vom Ohr zum PC. Klar wird der 1800 rpm-Lüfter etwas lauter sein, wenn man sein Ohr ganz nah ran hält  Allerdings ist dies völlig praxisfern.

Mir fällt auch gerade ein, was mir schon bei allen Kühler-Reviews aufgefallen ist: eine konsequente P/L-Einschätzung fehlt. Man müsste für alle Kühler noch zusätzlich die Kühlleistung pro Euro angeben, denn so sind noch bessere Einschätzungen möglich.


----------



## ile (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

eins muss ich aber doch noch anmerken:

Es wäre sinnvoller gewesen, den i7-920 bei 3,6 GHz und erhöhter Spannung laufen zu lassen, um die Unterschiede zwischen den Kühlern klarer ersichtlich werden zu lassen.


----------



## desmond1974 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hmmm, ich kann die Wertungen prinzipiell schon nachvollziehen, zumal wir ja hier auf PCGHX sind und nicht auf PCGH.

Was an dem Montagesystem des Mugen2 kompliziert sein soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Und das Kühler einen AWARD erhalten, die sich weder auf AM2/3 montieren lassen, noch gegen Aufpreis ein Montagekit bieten, macht sie meiner Meinung nach arg einseitig. Da ich mehrere Rechner mit allen möglichen Sockeln habe, finde ich das schon wichtig. Die Kühler wären vielleicht in einem Intel Sockel Test gut aufgehoben. Sicher keine schlechten Kühler aber es geht eben auch besser.

Mein Favorit bleibt der Mugen 2. Er lässt sich wirklich überall montieren, liefert einen erstklassigen Lüfter mit und kostet nur 30 Euro, weniger als halb soviel wie der Testsieger. Ausserdem ist er bei 50% sehr leistungsstark, was ich für die Lautstärkeentwicklung für wichtig halte. Trotzdem denke ich, dass hier jeder was finden wird.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Welcher läßt sich denn nicht auf am2/3 montieren? Steht bei allen entweder die dabei oder per montage kit.


----------



## xTc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Für dem Megahalems und den Venomous X gibt es jeweils ein optionales Montage-Kit. 

Die Kits bekommst du bei Caseking bzw. PC-Cooling. 


MfG


----------



## Modstar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr gut gemacht!
Aber bei dem einem Manko des Mugen 2 kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen!
Ich habe die Corsair XMS2 zusammen mit dem Mugen 2 auf meinem Asus Rampage Formula und auf meinen Gigabyte Board ohne Einschränkungen nutzen können.
Ich hatte sogar immer noch ein Stück Platz zwischen dem Ram und dem Lüfter.
Aber ansonsten ist das ein toller Test!


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Schöner Test, schön übersichtlich und schöne Bilder! Prima.

Wenn ich mir den Boden von der Nordwand so anschaue, frage ich mich jedoch, ob es für mich als AMD User überhaupt Sinn macht diesen zu kaufen. Der Boden (Heatpipes) ist doch größer als der Heatspreader meiner CPU, oder irre ich mich da? Wäre doch doof wen das übersteht. 

Ich habe aktuell noch den Xigmatek HDT-S1283 aber würde mir gerne mal wieder was neues kaufen und es gibt im Moment wirklich viele Interessante Kühler auf dem Markt. 

Kann mir wer sagen, bei welchen CPU Kühlern man eine ähnliche Befestigungsmöglichkeit für AMD Systeme hat wie bei Xigmatek? Die funktioniert schnell, einfach und hält einwandfrei. Weil ich die CPU öfters mal tausche, sollte die schon schnell von statten gehen. Wenn ich da auch noch Schrauben müsste usw. würde ich auf die Dauer wahrscheinlich verrückt. Wärmeleitpaste auftragen ist mir schon genug.  

Dafür echt Respekt, so etwas durch zu ziehen und den gleichen Kühler auch noch mehrfach zu wechseln + Werte messen. Das ist echt viel Arbeit!

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen der Nordwand und dem Thors Hammer. So viel nehmen die sich nicht, oder? Kann man die Nordwand auf AMD Systemen auch so einfach bestens wie bei den Xigmateks?

MFG


----------



## Sam (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Sehr schöner Test, fand ihn sehr interessant.
Den armen Balder da reinzuwerfen war aber etwas gemein, der Kleine bei den vielen Großen. Bei Highend hätte natürlich der Thors Hammer reingepasst, mich hätte der Achilles interessiert. Hat aber auch seinen Vorteil, der Balder ist meinem Kühler recht ähnlich, so kann ich mal schauen was der noch schafft 

So allgemein, nicht als Kritik an dem Test, wenn ich als AMD nutzer sehe, keine Befestigungen für die AMD Sockel dabei oder komischer Lüfterboden, dann brauch ich mir den nicht lange anzuschauen.


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



> Ich habe die Corsair XMS2 zusammen mit dem Mugen 2 auf meinem Asus Rampage Formula und auf meinen Gigabyte Board ohne Einschränkungen nutzen können.



Die XMS2 sind kein Problem. Die passen ohne Probleme, da sie nicht so hoch sind wie die Trident. 




> Wenn ich mir den Boden von der Nordwand so anschaue, frage ich mich jedoch, ob es für mich als AMD User überhaupt Sinn macht diesen zu kaufen. Der Boden (Heatpipes) ist doch größer als der Heatspreader meiner CPU, oder irre ich mich da? Wäre doch doof wen das übersteht.



Da steht auch was bei Intel-Systemen über.  Die beiden äußeren Heatpipes werden nur minimal genutzt. Daher wird etwas Leistung verschenkt.




> Ich schwanke momentan zwischen der Nordwand und dem Thors Hammer. So viel nehmen die sich nicht, oder? Kann man die Nordwand auf AMD Systemen auch so einfach bestens wie bei den Xigmateks?



Zu Thors Hammer kann ich nichts sagen. Die Montage der Nordwand ist auf AMD-Sytemen genau so einfach, wie auf Intel-Systemen. Dort werden nur andere Löcher der Verschraubung genutzt.


MFG


----------



## fosi1978 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



desmond1974 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit bleibt der Mugen 2. Er lässt sich wirklich überall montieren, liefert einen erstklassigen Lüfter mit und kostet nur 30 Euro, weniger als halb soviel wie der Testsieger. Ausserdem ist er bei 50% sehr leistungsstark, was ich für die Lautstärkeentwicklung für wichtig halte.



Hab auch den Mugen 2 mit dem S-flex 1200 auf 50% laufen und das auf einem PH II 940 @ 3400MHz (Superleistung) und nach diesem Test weiss ich auch dass das noch lange so bleiben wird.
Das Ganze wird abgerundet durch 3 NB XL1 (Gehäuselüfter im P182) und 2 NB XE1 (GTX 260 Edelgr.) alle auf 50 %.
Wenn da nicht manchmal das Zugriffgeräusch auf die Festplatte (0,2 Sone und entkoppelt) wäre...
(der Rechner ist 50 cm von meinem linken Ohr entfernt).
Der Mugen 2 ist ein absolutes Muss für Silentfreaks (Der Megahalems ist wesentlich teurer, das Montagekit für AMD fehlt und die nicht plane Kontaktfläche stehen in keiner Relation zu den hier gemessenen 0,4 Grad Unterschied)
Wie gesagt diese Aussage gilt für ein AMD Silentsystem


----------



## Ini (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Mich hat der Test überzeugt. Ich werde mir wohl Anfang nächsten nächsten Monats den Coolink Corator DS bestellen, sofern ich richtig gelesen bzw geguckt habe dürfte er ja ein Kit beinhalten welches die Montage auf einem AM2(+)/AM3 Board ermöglicht.


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ja, der Corator DS kann von Haus aus auf AMD-System verschraub werden. Da brauchst du nix extra bestellen.


MFG


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ich glaube eher PCGH hat da manipuliert , immerhin war der Garnd Kama Cross bei den Settings :
Originallüfter 
100%

Bei PCGH  war der Kama Cross 3,87% besser als der Xigmatek Balder // bei dir ist der Kama Cross 9% schlechter als der Balder das wären ja 12% Differenz rein prozentual gesehen  und das ist ganz schön heftig 

Von daher gehe ich davon aus , dass das keine kleine Messgenauigkeit mehr ist . (Habe die Prozente mit denen aus dem PCGH_Heft und deinen Messungen gerechnet)


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Außerdem ist die Temperatur auch proportional  , deswegen kann man das wohl auch nicht auf deinen eventuell etwas anderen Testaufbau zurückführen . Das beste wäre ein PCGH_Admin meldet sich mal hier und nimmt dazu Stellung


----------



## xTc (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Niemand hat da manipuliert. Das hat auch die Redaktion, weder ich nicht nötig. Ich bitte dich auch, solche Unterstellungen hier zu unterlassen.

Es kommen vollständig andere Setups zum Einsatz. Bei anderen Tests schneiden die Kühler auch anders ab, siehe z.B:

Test: Scythe Grand Kama Cross CPU-Kühler (Seite 5) - 01.02.2010 - ComputerBase

DeXgo - Luftkühlung-Testbericht: Scythe Grand Kama Cross (Seite 6)

Die unterschiedlichen Werte können aber viele Ursachen haben. Vielleicht hat die Redaktion bzw. ich einfach nur ein Montags-Modell erwischt. Nicht schön, kann aber mal passieren.


MFG


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Naja komisch ist es trotzdem . Ich habe auch geschreiben "Ich glaube ...." war also ein Verdacht und keine Unterstellung . Egal


----------



## tobi757 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Der Test ist gut... 

Allerdings hätte ich die Abmessungen der Kühler auch noch in die Bewertungen mit eingehen lassen. Auch wenn z.B. NH-D14 und Corator DS super sind, haben sie doch schon sehr krasse Maße. Auch wenn der Megahalems minimal schlechter kühlt muss man aber auch bedenken, dass er etwas kompakter ist. Und wie ich finde ist das Verhältnis aus Größe und Leistung sehr wichtig und in meinen Augen ist der Megahalems in dieser Klasse der beste


----------



## Ini (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Die Maße und ein Gehäuse als Beispiel wären nicht schlecht gewesen, man kann aber nicht alles haben. Ich hab jetzt nur bedenken bei der Höhe des Coolink, es sind ja immerhin knappe 15,5 cm, ich hoffe der passt ins RC-690.


----------



## dbpaule (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Passt definitiv! Hatte da mal nen Alpenföhn Brocken drin. Und der ist nochmal etwas höher.

LG, Paule


----------



## Ini (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Okay danke, habe schon nach Berichten über die maximale Einbauhöhe eines Kühlers in das RC 690 gesucht.

Nun kann meine Bestellung endgültig raus.


----------



## Gamiac (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Tut mir leid aber in meinen Augen ist der Mega immer noch die Nummer 1 vom Gesamtpaket .


Gamiac


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Mein Corator DS wird wohl heute bei mir eintrudeln, es ist mein erster Kühler dieser Art, neben dem Boxed Kühler, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## SvenAmend (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Der Test ist echt super gemacht und bestätigt wieder mal Prolimatech und Thermalright Qualität. Könnte der Test evtl. um den  Danamics LMX Superleggera Kühler erweitert werden, dieser scheint vielversprechend zu sein, aber ist sehr unbekannt am Markt.


----------



## SXFreak (6. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Der Danamics LMX Superleggera Kühler toppt alles. Selbst den neuen Noctua. Test in der aktuellen PCGH.


----------



## xTc (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Ini schrieb:


> Mein Corator DS wird wohl heute bei mir eintrudeln, es ist mein erster Kühler dieser Art, neben dem Boxed Kühler, ich bin gespannt.



Freut mich. Habe den Corator DS selbst noch verbaut und muss sagen, ich bin von dem Kühler echt angetan.  




SvenAmend schrieb:


> Der Test ist echt super gemacht und bestätigt wieder mal Prolimatech und Thermalright Qualität. Könnte der Test evtl. um den  Danamics LMX Superleggera Kühler erweitert werden, dieser scheint vielversprechend zu sein, aber ist sehr unbekannt am Markt.



Danke, freut mich das dir der Test gefällt. Ob der Test erweitert wird, mal schaun.  Schaue aber gerade, ob ich nicht doch einen LMX Superleggera bekommen kann. Ein Test folgt dann natürlich.


MFG


----------



## BigBubby (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mal die Teile Passiv nur durch Gehäuselüfter "belüftet" (1 vorne 1 hinten) zu testen? da würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob es bei den länglichen Kühlern (Megahelem z.B.) einen unterschied macht, ob 90° gedreht oder nicht.


----------



## Ini (7. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Freut mich. Habe den Corator DS selbst noch verbaut und muss sagen, ich bin von dem Kühler echt angetan.
> MFG



Meine Backplate kommt erst nächste Woche irgendwann, sie wurde Freitag irgendwann versandt.


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Sorry für den Doppelpost.

Meine Backplate von Coolink ist heute angekommen, somit ist der der Corator DS eingebaut. Und ich muss sagen, er überzeugt auf ganzer Linie. 

Im idle hat mein Phenom II X4 920  3.2 GHz @ 1.325V eine Temperatur von 25°C im vergleich zum Boxed-Kühler sind das 10°C Unterschied.

Der Stresstest unter Prime lässt mich auch staunen. Mit dem Corator DS geht die Temperatur nicht über die 42°C, im gleich zum Boxed-Kühler sind das 20°C Unterschied.

Und das alles bei einer Drehzahl von 1000rpm.


----------



## Vasili8181 (10. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Danamics LMX Superleggera Kühler ist ca. 4°C besser alls die anderen Könige.Er kostet aber 110,00€ und verbraucht Strom.Wenn man den Megahalems z.B. nimmt muss man die rmp einfach um ca.225 erhöhen und fertig.So habe ich das aus der Statistik entnommen(PCGH DVD Ausgabe 04/2010 Seite 58).Das geht nur bis 1500rpm! Der LMX ist einfach super top.Eine Höhe von ca.170.5 mm passt aber nicht in jedes Gehäuse.Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt den zukaufen aber in mein Gehäuse passt er nicht.3mm fehlen


----------



## SvenAmend (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

4 Grad besser ist schon en haufen Holz. Wenn der Superlegra tatsächlich so gut ist, finde ich den Preis schon ok. Wer an der Kühlung spart, spart ja sonst am falschen Ende.


----------



## Emericaner (11. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

hey pcghx team, könnt ihr auch mal einen vergleichstest mit einem corsair h50 gegen die high end luftkühler machen.

würde brennend gerne wissen, wie er da steht der h50


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hab ich schon vor einiger Zeit getestet 

[User-Review] Corsair H50 Flüssigkeitskühlung vs. High-End Luftkühler - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Vasili8181 (29. März 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Kurze Info für xTc

armageddon link jetzt auf der Prolimatech Seite



wollte wissen ob der besser als der Megahalems ist.
Das wirst du mir sicherlich sagen können.

Im Video ist zu erkennen das der 140x140x25 be quiet! T14025-LF Silentwings USC nicht installiert werden kann(Neues Klammersystem).


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

würdet ihr mir lieber den noctua-14 oder den megahelm empfehlen ?


----------



## tobi757 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Also ich würde sagen, nimm den Megahalems, denn obwohl die quasi auf dem selben Niveu liegen, ist der NH-14 nochmal um einiges größer


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

kann man damit gut übertakten ?


----------



## tobi757 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Kommt auf den Prozessor,Wärmeleitpaste,Lüfter auf dem Kühler und deinem können im Overclocking an  

Ich habe mit meinem Q9550@4Ghz mit 1,32V Vcore max. 62°C bei Intel Burn Test(macht die CPU heißer als prime95)


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ich habe einen core 2 duo @ 3,2ghz  
775 sockel glaube ich kp ob das passt ^^
OC auf vielleicht 3,6


----------



## tobi757 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> ich habe einen core 2 duo @ 3,2ghz
> 775 sockel glaube ich kp ob das passt ^^
> OC auf vielleicht 3,6



Haste mal genauere Daten, also welche Model genau ?


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

e8500


----------



## tobi757 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ja, das teil lässt sich ja normalerweise super übertakten. Weist du auch welches Mainboard ?


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

klar das hier ga-EP45-DS4


----------



## tobi757 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Dann sind ja eigentlích schonmal die wichtigsten Voraussetzungen gegeben  
Mit anständiger Kühlung sollten mit dem Prozi sogar mehr als 4Ghz drin sein ... 
Bei dir könnte allerdings der RAM schnell zumachen. Normalerweise müsstest du doch jetzt auch schon auf 3,6Ghz übertakten können, oder ?


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ich habe einen freezer 7 pro lasse ich lieber und ich weiß auch nicht wie das geht


----------



## tobi757 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Solange die Temperatur im Rahmen bleibt kannste ruhig übertakten. Wenn du da sowieso keine Ahnung von hast, dann würde ich mit erstmal informieren z.B. hier 
Erstmal solltest du es versuchen, wenn du dann bemerkst, das da noch mehr geht, aber die Temperatur zu hoch geht, brauchst du nen neuen Kühler  Genauso habe ich das auch gemacht


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ich sage nur dice @ dr.House (der verrückte moderator )


----------



## snapstar123 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ist ein super Test aber ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Thermalrigthe Kühler.
Der Ultra 120 Extreme und der IFX-14 nehmen sich kaum was da kommt es auf denn Airflow im Gehäuse an aber der Noctua DH-14 ist auch ein schicker Kühler bis auf die Lüfter.
Der Corsair H50 ist auch zu empfehlen vorallem wenn man Platzmangel hat aber die anderen sind auch erste Sahne.
Der Megahelms ist auch ein Top Kühler bei einem Kumpel mit denn Silent Wings verbaut und geht gut ab aber ich finde der IFX-14 kühlt von allen Kühlern die ich getstet habe ambesten dafür hat er einen Nachteil weil sie eben Kongav produziert werden brauche ich ihn nur um 45° drehen also zur Gehäuserückseite und die Temps steigen auf über 20°C bei Last an.
Hab mal jemanden gesehen der seine CPU und denn IFX-14 geschliffen hatt fast 15°C bessere Temps aber das konnte ich fast nicht glauben aber wenn man meinen nimmt und ihn nur einmal dreht das er richtung Gehäuserückseite blässt gleich 20°C höhere Temps.
Ich finde auch denn anderen Kühler nicht schlecht gemacht denn Coolink Corator DS denn da sieht man das sich das Konzept vom IFX-14 und Noctua DH-14 bezahlt machen von der Kühlung her , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Vasili8181 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

@ Star_KillA

Ich habe den Megahalems mit einem SFF21E Lüfter.
Der E8600 läuft bei mir mit 444FSB x 10=4,44GHz bei 1,336V(CPU-Z)
Die Temperaturen sind immer unter 68°C bei Prime 95.
Läuft ohne Probleme so seit 08/2008.Der IFX-14 war ca. 2°C wärmer
Beim spielen gehen die Temperaturen nicht über 55°C.


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

nice ne 4 ghz ist mir eigentlich schon zu viel ^^ 
ich wollte mir den megahelm mit 2 xigmatek 1253 holen 
habe ein antec 1200


----------



## Vasili8181 (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> nice ne 4 ghz ist mir eigentlich schon zu viel ^^
> ich wollte mir den megahelm mit 2 xigmatek 1253 holen
> habe ein antec 1200


 
ja danke moin,
wenn du 2 statt einen Lüfter nimmst fallen die Temperaturen nur um weitere 2°C ab.Die Lautstärke nimmt aber imens zu.Erstrecht, wenn du 2 gleiche nimmst.Das liegt daran das die lüfter eine bestimmte Frequenz haben und die sich dann quasi adieren(hoch schaukeln).Luftdurchsatz und der statische Druck sollten gleich sein (mmwasserseule)mmH2O,
wenn du zwei unterschiedliche nimmst.

Hoffe ich habe dich verwirrt 

Antec 1200
die Umdrehungen sind ideal für Megahalems


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Antec 1200
> die Umdrehungen sind ideal für Megahalems



ja hast du  
ist das jetzt schlecht oder gut ?


----------



## BigBubby (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Antec 1200
> die Umdrehungen sind ideal für Megahalems


Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht. Bitte um Aufklärug


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ja das wollte ich auch wissen ^^


----------



## Vasili8181 (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

upps sorry meine Fehler
ich dachte das(und da find der Fehler an)
Antec 1200 ein Lüfter mit 1200rpm ist.

Ums mal mit den Worten eines Piraten sagen zu wollen

"Klar so weit" ?


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

^^ antec 1200 = gehäuse mit 5 120mm und einem 200 mm Lüfter alle regelbar 
was hälst du von einem Nb Multiframe S3 für den Megahelm ?


----------



## BigBubby (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

BeQuiet Silent Wings würde ich dir empfehlen. 
Leise aber trotzdem durchsatzstark. Habe selber jetzt 5 + 1 PWm bei mir im PC


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

der mf s3 hat 150 cm³ bei 1600 Rpm


----------



## BigBubby (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Die kannst du dann aber auch hören 
Ist der PC in einem Nebenraum oder sitzt du daneben? Durchsatz ist zwar wichtig, aber man muss ihn auf Dauer mit Lautstärke erkaufen und momentan, wie die meißten Tests auch sagen, ist der BeQuite SilentWings der beste.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

du meinst diese usc ? die es auch bei caseking gibt (also für den mk-13)?


----------



## Vasili8181 (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> du meinst diese usc ? die es auch bei caseking gibt (also für den mk-13)?


 
ja er meint die ! T12025-LF 1500rpm
Ich persönlich vertrete die Meinung das er gut für Gehäuse ist.
Aber für die CPU baut er nicht genug statischen Druck auf.
Der SFF21E Scythe ist da auf jeden fall besser 1200rpm.
Das bestätigt auch die neue PCGH Ausgabe(05/2010) Seite 65.
Bei 0,2 sone ist er ca. 1,4°C kühler.
Der SFF21E hat einfach das bessere Lautstärke/Leistungverhälnis.
Fürdas Gehäuse ist der Be quiet Silent Wings USC besser.
Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären, das man (also ich) verschiedene Lüfter nehmen sollte.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

welche WLP sollte ich für Cpu (core2dou) und gpu (5850) nehmen ? pk-1 oder die gute von AC


----------



## Vasili8181 (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> welche WLP sollte ich für Cpu (core2dou) und gpu (5850) nehmen ? pk-1 oder die gute von AC


 
PK-1 ist gut
Scythe Elixer ist gut nimm die für deine 5850
AC- MX 3 ist gut

CoolLaboratory liquid ultra ist neu und leitet(muss man sehr vorsichtig mit umgehen sonst ist die CPU oder und das mainboard schrott).

Also sage ich dir mal nimm die
Arctic Cooling MX-3

Ich bestelle ,
glaube ich die CoolLaboratory liquid ultra  Das Video von dem Hersteller macht mich neugierig.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Leuchtet im dunkeln ^^


----------



## xTc (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> welche WLP sollte ich für Cpu (core2dou) und gpu (5850) nehmen ? pk-1 oder die gute von AC



Ich würd die PK-1 von Prolimatech nehmen. Gibt sogar einen Test von der hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/68555-review-prolimatech-pk-1-im-pcghx-check.html


MFG


----------



## Star_KillA (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

danke guck ich mir mal an


----------



## STSLeon (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

xTc, du machst mir langsam Angst. Schon wieder ein richtig geiler Test von dir. Respekt an dich und deine Arbeit. Der EKL gefällt mir designtechnisch extrem gut, wenn ich das nächste mal einen Rechner zusammenbaue und die Farbkombo passen sollte, dann wird der genommen. 

Vielen Dank für die viele Arbeit und weiter so!


----------



## xTc (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Warum mache ich dir Angst? Der Test ist doch schon etwas online. Und den neuen Alpenföhn habe ich bereits auch schon getestet. 

Der neue Alpenföhn ist beim Design noch ne Spur schicker: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/98417-review-alpenfoehn-matterhorn-im-pcghx-check.html


MFG


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hast du vor den Prolimatech Armagedon zu testen?

btw. Grandioser Test....


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ja würde mich auch interesieren der Armageddon


----------



## xTc (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Um die Frage kurz zu beantworten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Test kommt in ein paar Tagen. 


MFG


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

oO *sabber*


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Um die Frage kurz zu beantworten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


AHHHHHH    

Wie geil....  

Mach schnell...^^


----------



## Vasili8181 (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ich warte auch.

PS: Habe die Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra getesten
und sie ist bei meinem SYSTEM(E8600 @4,44GHz 1,336 V Megahalems mit Scythe SFF21E) 2°C kühler als die Thermal Scythe Elixer
und ein Grad kühler als die Betonpaste MX-3.
Der Test war eine Stunde Prime 95.
Max Temp mit realtemp ausgelesen.

Musste für den richtigen Kontakt auch den Kühler damit anmalen. 
Lässt sich viel besser als die Coolaboratory Liquid Pro verarbeiten.


----------



## BigBubby (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

interessant ist eignetlich wie gut die pasten nach 2 monaten - 1/2 jahr sind, schließlich tauscht man nicht alle 3 tage die paste...


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

aber alle 5


----------



## Vasili8181 (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Habe die Ultra nach ca.72 Stunden nochmal getestet.
Keine Veränderungen.
Bei der Pro war ja die volle Leistung erst nach 48 Stunden gewährleistet.Weil diese aushärtet.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2010/test_prolimatech_armageddon_cpu-kuehler/


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Xtc wie hasst du es hinbekommen das der Thread ganz oben im abgetrennten bereich ist ?


----------



## xTc (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Xtc wie hasst du es hinbekommen das der Thread ganz oben im abgetrennten bereich ist ?



Habe in an'pinnen lassen. 




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hast du vor den Prolimatech Armagedon zu testen?
> 
> btw. Grandioser Test....




Der Test vom Armageddon kommt überigens morgen. 


MFG


----------



## Skysnake (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Netter Test, aber warum immer und immer wieder die gleichen paar Kühler? Die Kühler sind alle gut, aber was ist mit einem Akasa Nero? Hatte mich aufgrund einer internationalen Benchseite, die so ca 100 oder mehr Kühler in ner Testtabelle hatte für den Entschieden, weil er in der Kühlleistung extrem gut abgeschnitten hat und dabei noch verdammt leise war.

Bin auch ziemlich überzeugt vom Akasa Nero, ist aber recht schwer zu finden. Mein E8400 @ 3,8GHz hat er bei ca. 42°C unter BOINC und das mit der beiligenden Wärmeleitpaste. Der einzigste Punkt der mir spanisch vorkommt ist, dass die Lamellen immer kühl sind. 

Fänd nen Test daher mal echt SEHR interessant, da Lautstärke und Verarbeitung schonmal mehr als überzeugen zu nem angemessenen Preis.

BTW hier mal nen Link zu ner Seite die den auch im Test hatte mit sehr guten Werten:
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2354&page=4


----------



## Outlaw15 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Danke für die Übersicht.  Ist dir wirlich gut gelungen


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ja muss man schon sagen ^^


----------



## Nils_ (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Wiso stimmen eure Ergebnisse aus der PCGH Print nicht mit den hier aufgeführten ergebnissen ünerein?
Der Noctua NH-D14 hat in der PCGH Print eine schlechtere Kühlleistung als der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. (beide mit Reverenzlüfter)


----------



## BigBubby (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Weil das hier kein offizieller PCGH Bench ist, sondern von einem User


----------



## xTc (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Und es kommt auch ein vollkommen anderes Setup zum Einsatz. 


MFG


----------



## Nils_ (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



xTc schrieb:


> Und es kommt auch ein vollkommen anderes Setup zum Einsatz.
> 
> 
> MFG




Ja aber der Kühler bleibt der selbe. Ich vergleiche auch nicht die Temps in Zahlen sonder die Reihenvolge.
Also welcher Kühler am besten kühlt mit Referenzlüfter.

z.B.: 
PCGH Print:
Temp. mit Referenzlüfter: LMX Superleggera ist am kühlsten, dann Scythe Mugen,...,...,erst an 5er Srelle kommt den NHD14

PCGHX:

Da kühlt der NH D14 mit referenzlüfter besser als der Scythe Mugen.



--> Eigentlich müsste doch der Scythe Mugen besser kühlen.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



Nils_ schrieb:


> Ja aber der Kühler bleibt der selbe. Ich vergleiche auch nicht die Temps in Zahlen sonder die Reihenvolge.
> Also welcher Kühler am besten kühlt mit Referenzlüfter.
> 
> z.B.:
> ...



Das kann man so pauschal nie sagen, da dort zu viele faktoren sind.

Einfachster Unterschied? z.B. je nachdem wie Plan die Kühler von PCGH und die vom PCGHX sind oder wieviel WLP beide aufgetragen haben und wie genau...

Faktor Mensch ist auch noch dabei etc pp. 
Die Kühler in der Oberklasse tun sich alle nicht viel...


----------



## Nils_ (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ja aber ich find des trotztem verwirrend.
Ich schenke mein Vertraun doch PCGH Print das sind die Profis.


----------



## Zocker85 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

würdet ihr eher Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder Prolimatech Armageddon nehmen wenn es euch Lautstärke geht?


----------



## BigBubby (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Den mehrpreis ist der Armageddon weder leiser noch leistungsfähiger.


----------



## Zocker85 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

das ist das problem, bei einigen tests vor allem in der print hat der armageggon mit 1Sone und der Mugen 2 mit 2 Sone abgeschnitten, allerdings bei 100% Umdrehungen, man kann ja den Mugen 2 runterregelen oder?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

100% läuft der Mugen eigentlich nie. Wenn er per Mainboard geregelt wird, ist jede aktive Graka lauter. (aus erfahrung, nicht aus hören sagen)


----------



## Zocker85 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

danke, somit wird mugen 2 bestellt


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage, die in Zeiten von Genesis & Co. vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich erscheint:

Reicht der Scythe Grand Kama Cross für einen Phenom II X6 1100T noch hin?

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja den Susano drauf schrauben, aber wo ich gestern den Test inner PCGH 04/2011 gelesen habe, is mir beim Punkt Lautstärke schlecht geworden...(Ne B-Revision mit wesentlich leiseren Lüftern wäre wohl angebracht).

Im Übrigen bin ich einem Übertakten auf die "allgemein üblichen" 4,2 bis 4,3 GHz nicht abgeneigt, muss er also auch schaffen.
Der Grand Kama Cross.


Ist ja eigentlich recht ersichtlich, dass es mir um Top-Flow-Kühler geht (da zähle ich für mich den Genesis auch mit dazu).
Reine Turmkühler sind optisch nicht so mein Fall...

Ich betrachte das für mich so:

Bringt's der Scythe definitiv nicht, wird's der Genesis...

Hat da jemand, evtl. auch mit nem 1090T, Erfahrungswerte?

mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hab mir den Noctua DH 14 draufgepackt, ist einfach der Beste 
 Mugen 2


----------



## Disco1909 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hi Leute,

danke für das geniale Roundup 

Nun zu meinen Erfahrungen:
Ich habe mir das ASRock 870 extreme3, den Scythe Muggen2 Rev.B, Phenom II X6 1090T und die Corsair Vengeance 1600 (16GB) zugelegt.
Wenn der Kühler installiert ist, dann kommt es zu Problemen mit den ersten beiden RAM-Slots, da der Lüfter beide bedeckt,
zumindest in meinem Fall, da die Riegel ziemlich hoch sind.
Also hab ich den Lüfter gegenüber befestigt. Da ich noch den Lüfter vom Shuriken Rev.B da hatte, ist dieser auf der "normalen" Seite mit den RAMs gelandet.
Die Metallbügel musste ich bissl zurecht biegen, damit ich den Lüfter befestigen konnte. Der Kühler schließt oben perfekt mit dem Kühlkörper ab und unten passen die RAM-Riegel wunderbar rein.

Über Temperaturen kann ich noch keine Auskunft geben, wird aber in Kürze folgen, ebenso wie ein Foto.

Zur Befestigung des Kühlers:
Da ich alleine war und ich mir nicht die Arme brechen wollte, hab ich den Kühler auf den Kopf gestellt, etwas gleichhohes daneben und dann das Mainboard kopfüber darauf gelegt.
Und schon konnte ich ohne große Mühe den Kühler festschrauben.

Gruß
Disco1909


----------



## Major Blackbird (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*



> Reicht der Scythe Grand Kama Cross für einen Phenom II X6 1100T noch hin?



Ich kühle mit dem Kama Cross den X6 1090T ohne probleme, also wird er den 1100T auch packen

Ich find die Konstruktion einfach genial, bloß der Einbau ist ohne ausbau des Mainboards etwas schwierig, vor allem wenn man das Gehäuse bis zum Rand voll gepackt hat.


----------



## Triniter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ich wollte kurz Danke für das tolle Review sagen. Ich habe mich aufgrud des Tests für den Coolink Corator DS für meinen i5-2500 entschieden und bin echt begeistert. Laut meinem Asus-Tool steigen die Temparaturen nicht über 40 Grad (zugegeben ich habe noch nicht viel getestet aber was ich gesehen habe hat mich überzeugt) und hörbar ist außerhalb vom Gehäuse nichts. Ich bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Jackyy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Top Test! Vielen Dank! 
Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz den Unterschied zwischen Referenzlüftern und Standardlüftern. Was sind überhaupt Referenzlüfter?

ok hat sich geklärt


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Stadardlüfter ist der "Boxed"lüfter. Also der der beim Kühler dabei ist.
Referenzlüfter ist ein vorher ausgewählter Lüfter. Damit kann man unter Konstanter "windleistung" die technischen Eigenschaften besser vergleichen.


----------



## marvinj (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ich hab nen übertakteten Phenom II X4 925 @ 3,21 Ghz und boxed Lüfter.
Der kühlt meine CPU unter Volllast auf 55°
Kühlt da der Grand Kama Cross noch mehr runter?


----------



## Chriczz (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hi ich suche auch einen neuen CPU Kühler für meinen Phenom 2 955.

Zu beachten ist jedoch das ich als Arbeitsspeicher Ripjaws besitze welche ja recht hoch sind.Welcher Kühler bis 50 euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Die Montage sollte auch nicht so kompliziert sein.Gehäuse wird ein Fractal Arc und übertakten will ich auch nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Wie wäre es den test anzuschauen. da sind schöne Bilder mit Ram und Kühler zu sehen. daran solltest du abschätzen können, welcher drunter passt und gut ist.


----------



## Chriczz (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ja das habe ich auch gesehen, genau so wie ich gesehen habe das die hier verwendeten Rams auch sehr hoch waren.

Kann mir einer sagen in wie fern die hier verwendeten rams der höhe der Ripjaws entsprechen?

danke im vorraus


----------



## BigBubby (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

jung jung jung, ihr werdet auch immer fauler.
Man erkennt auf dem Bild, dass es G.Skill sind. Also google, bildersuche g.skill. da sieht man, dass es trident sind.
google G.skill trident höhe
Ergebnis: 
[Sammelthread] G.Skill Trident DDR3-1600 CL7 8GB Dual / 12GB Triple / 16GB Quad Kit - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Fischer995 (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Finde das bei dem Test der Freezer Xtreme rev. 2 gefehlt hat. Ist auch ein top cpu Kühler.


----------



## Stahlinick (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

echt nice was xTc immer so macht


----------



## hamst0r (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Passt der Venumous X, bzw. der HR-02 Macho in das CM 690 II Advanced? Und wie viel Platz bleibt noch übrig?
Ich finde nirgendwo die maximale CPU-Kühler Höhe und auf meine selbst gemessenen Abstände möchte ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## type_o (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Ich habe im CM 690II den Mugen 2 Rev. 2! Der ist 158mm hoch und noch Platz zur Seitenwand, da passen die zwei Kühler locker rein. 

MfG type_o


----------



## mrfloppy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

hallo,

der alpenföhn brocken, ist der eher mittelklasse oder schon die sogenannte high end ??? ich hab den mal drauf gesetzt da ich gelesen hatte das eine kompakt wakü (bei mir die H60) eigentlich keinen vorteil hat zu highend luftkühler! dies wollte ich natürlich wissen und hab den brocken mal aus dem keller gekramt, aber ich mußte feststellen das es da schon extreme temp unterschiedew zur H60 gibt! daher meine frage wo der brocken anzusiedeln ist! hab einen temp unterschied im idle von 6-7°! was ich schon recht viel finde


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Brocken ist eher Mittelklasse, aber sicherlich kein schlechter Kühler.
Kompaktwaküs können schon etwas stärker kühlen, aber dafür sind sie auch richtig laut dabei.

Meine H70 kühlt auch um etwa 5°C besser als mein Dark Rock pro, aber dafür hört man den Dark Rock bei Vollast kaum und die H70 hört sich nach Flugzeug an


----------



## mrfloppy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

start des threads ist ja schon was her, was ist denn aktuell zu empfehlen der highend klasse der luftkühler?

hab den hier mal gefunden 
*Thermaltake Frio OCK*

aber die beschreibung im geräuschpegel 21-48DB find ich was laut oder nicht?

hab hieer mal gelesen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-thermalright-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14.html, ist nur schon was älter der thread, kann ich davon ausgehen das der thermalright silver arrow nichtmehr ganz oben steht in der highend lüfterkühlung oder hat sich da nicht allzuviel getan?, der dark rock enttäuscht schon ein wenig in diesem thread, da stimmt PLV meiner meinung nach nicht ganz


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Der Broken gehört schon zur Oberklasse. Nicht Highend aber oberklasse.

mrfloppy du solltest den Vergleich nach 30min-1h volllast testen. Da sind die Temp-Unterschiede interessanter und auch die Lautstärke. Im Idle schafft jeder kühler ausreichend kälte. Also eher uninteressant.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

ich hatte vorher die corsair H60 drin, da habe ich aber gelesen das kompakt waküs keinen vorteil haben zu highend luftkühlern ggf sogar teilweise schlechter sind! nun hab ich meinen alten brocken rausgekramt und mit einem anderen lüfter ausgestattet ! dort liegen die temps bei ca 4° höher als bei der H60! frage ist wenn ich  einen luftkühler der highendklasse hole ob ich dann auf das niveau der corsair oder noch besser komme !??! bei prime nach ca 1 1/2 std hab ich mit dem brockem max temps bei 3,8GHz von 69° ! ich bekomme den proz mit der H60 auch auf 4,1 GHz nur das schafft der brocken dann nichtmehr mit der abwärme ! ich würde nur lieber einen luftkühler haben, da ich mir eigentlich von so ner kompakt wakü mehr versprochen hatte und hätte ich den einen thread damals gelesen hätte ich mir diese auch nie geholt, da wie oben schon gesagt die kompakt waküs keinen wirklichen vorteil bringen gegenüber eines guten luftkühlers


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Am besten machst du dazu einen eigenen Thread auf. Den kombinierst du mit Absätzen und benutzt Punkte statt Rufzeichen und du wirst sicherlich schneller Antwort finden. ich kenne leider momentan nicht die genauen Tempbereiche von deinem Prozessor und dem Kühler, wo das liegen sollte. Du kannst sicherlich mit den ganz teuren Kühlern noch ein paar Grad rausholen. Die Frage ist, brauchst du 200mhz mehr? oder reicht nicht das, was du bisher hast. So ein größerer Kühler kostet immerhin auch 50-90€ je nach Modell.


----------



## Pimplegionär (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Was ist wenn mein Original-Lüfter vom Mugen3 kaputt geht , was wäre denn eine gute Alternative ??


----------



## BigBubby (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

da gibts einige.
die bequite lüfter oder slipstream 800 oder sonst einige. einfach im lüfterforum bzw luftkühlungsforum mal ein wenig zu lesen


----------



## Anilman (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Kann mir einer sagen welche cpu lüfter geeignet sind für meinen amd 1090t?

ich habe derzeit boxed drin und die sind mir zu laut.Ich OC auch garnicht auch in zukunft nicht.

mir gehts darum das es leise ist und günstig so um die 20€.
Die Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 waren etwas zu niedrig um paar mm musste ich meine rams 1 slot umstecken.
ich habe den Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 zurückgeschickt da er mir defekt zugesand wurde konnte es also netmal testen.
Der einbau ist auch schwer gewesen.


----------



## coroc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Was für ein  Gehäuse hast du?

Also, von Arctic würd ich von vorneherein abraten.


----------



## DreidfxVoodoo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Der Artic ist ein billig Kühler... Besitze ihn selber um meinen Office PC zu Kühlen bzw den alten PEntium D945 (3,4ghz) CPU...
Der einbau ist wirklich nicht schön,das lässt sich ja besser ein Boxed Kühler verbauen^^
Für 20 € wird es schwer eingute verbesserung zu erzielen es gibt jedoch noch ein paar Kühler...
Der SKythe Katana liegt bei 21€
Oder wenn es dochetwas Teuere sein darf ,dann den ALpenföhn Triglavfür 29€. Dieser lässt sich aufjeden fall besser verbauen.
Alle Preise habe ich von Amazon,sprich sie könten noch etwas schwanken^^


----------



## skyscraper (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Alternativ ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ab 28€ zuzüglich Versand.


----------



## Anilman (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Mein  midi tower ist sehr breit also da ist schon platz dazwischen.Mir ist das wichtigste das die cpu bei etwas last nicht gleich extrem laut wird bei cpu lastigen sachen.Die artic war wie gesagt zu niedrig und hatt die ram verdrängt.
Der einbau war in einer gefühlten stunde erst fertig,so einen einbau zu machen und dann einen defekten cpu lüfter zu haben geht dann mal garnicht.

an meinem pc ist die cpu am lautesten...

ich habe an die SKythe Katana 3 gedacht aber die brummt anscheinend und ist hörbar bei etwas last.
preis ist fast egal nur wollte ich nicht 50€ dafür ausgeben.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Dann wohl so einer: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sehr ruhig und äußerst leistungsstark  Nur die Montage ist nicht ganz das gelbe vom ei


----------



## Anilman (24. Oktober 2012)

passt der macho in mein gehäuse? MIDI AeroCool RS-9               schwarz
         200 x 443 x 476 mm

die gehäuselüfter werd ich wohl auch ausstecken.

ich hab ein bisschen gegoogelt da war einer der hatte nen kleineren miditower und bei ihm hatts gepasst.
Also ich habs jetzt bei amazon bestellt wo der preis ü40€(kostenloser versand) statt 36€+versand.So spare ich mir die rücksendekosten falls ich die zurückschicken sollte.


Edit 2

Hab jetzt alles eingebaut habe es aber einmal fast zusammengebaut und wieder abgebaut und die boxed rangemacht,da die Anleitung ja mal total falsch ist.Ich habe in youtube gesehen wie es gemacht wird und laut der anleitung sollte die montagehalterung direkt auf die Löcher passen.Aber das geht nicht,die 4 rundungen an den 2 seiten musste man die schrauben befestigen.

Naja jetzt habe ich es verbaut und bisher höre ich nur die gpu welche leise ist.Die temps sind auch noch um mind 10C runter und das ist sehr gut.

Ich fand nur den einbau nicht sehr einfach wenn man wie ich das erste mal nen Nicht boxed lüfter anschließt.


----------



## hamst0r (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Hallo,
kann man irgendwo die Lüfterclips vom Thermalright Silver Arrow nachbestellen? Die wurden mir damals nicht mitgeliefert. Da ich den PC jetzt öfters mal mitnehme, würde ich den Lüfter gerne richtig fest haben.

Gruß hamst0r


----------



## lunar19 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Frag doch einfach mal bei Thermalright hier im Forum nach. Vllt sind die ja so nett und schicken dir einfach welche


----------



## micha1006 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Bitte PCGH testet doch mal den neuen Thermalright HR-22,der würde mich interessieren-gerade weil man ihn aktiv und passiv nutzen kann !
Danke


----------



## retroelch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Super einfach nur WOW.


----------



## rescue1988 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] 9 High-End CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Check*

Cool


----------

